# Post your artwork here!



## marjrc

Seems like there are a few artists amongst our members and I thought it would be nice to have a spot where we could see some of their work. Of course, if you write, produce recipes, sew, make cards, sculpt or play music, you are an artist, so i don't just mean visual artists. 

If you would like to share, please post either a link to where we can see or read more about this side of you or attach here in the thread. I think it inspires all of us to see how you express your creativity. 

Here are a few of my pastel paintings. I have an 'old' website where I put up signature tags that I used to make for Delphi forum members, but it's now full of red x's because i've deleted so many things so no point in going there to see anything.

A few of these are inspired by my times in Nova Scotia and elsewhere.


----------



## pjewel

Wow! I'm in awe.


----------



## Lina

pjewel said:


> Wow! I'm in awe.


Seconded... sorry, Geri took the words right out of my mouth. Marj, you really are talented!


----------



## Amy R.

Amazing, Marj. You are so gifted. I love pastels. Gorgeous~~what a great idea to start this thread!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great work Marj! All I can say is don't expect any from me unless you guys like stick figures!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Beautiful work Marj! You and Shelly need to have your own art show! You guys are very talented!


----------



## Moko

Beautiful...and soul-full...

Thank you!


----------



## Judy A

Wow, I'm impressed, Marj....so much better than my stick people!


----------



## Jill in Mich

WOW!!! Those are absolutely fantastic!!!! 

And great idea for a thread Marj, I always love learning about people's passions - it just expands your concept of who that person is - in amazing ways.


----------



## trueblue

Marj..those are wonderful. I've always been envious of people who can do detailed, realistic work. I'm almost embarrassed to put mine up here...it's all abstract, but they all have different meanings, and I really enjoy the process of moving through concept to canvas. Here are a few...


----------



## DanielBMe

Wow they are all really great! I'm impressed. See Havanese owners are special


----------



## Moko

*Not really ART...*

...but since I am totally lacking in any "art" genes, I turn to sewing as one of my creative outlets. This is just a small sampling of outfits I made for my grandsweeties' American Girl Dolls...


----------



## Leslie

:jaw: Totally awe inspiring! Marj and Kim you both have some amazing talent! About the only thing I can draw is flies ound:


----------



## Leslie

Maureen, My sister's 1st husband's sister (got that? LOL!) used to sew clothes for my Barbies when I was a little girl. I was the envy of all my little friends because I had the BEST Barbie clothes!


----------



## pjewel

What a talented group we have here. Love those clothes.


----------



## Moko

Leslie said:


> Maureen, My sister's 1st husband's sister (got that? LOL!) used to sew clothes for my Barbies when I was a little girl. I was the envy of all my little friends because I had the BEST Barbie clothes!


Well, the first request I got from my sweeties' was for Barbie clothes. :jaw: I had done that for my daughter when she was a little girl, and all I could remember were those freakin' tiny little armholes...aaarrrggghhh!:frusty:

So, since my grandsweeties are still young enough to think I'm a genius, I just told them that my sewing machine ONLY sews BIG doll clothes! :suspicious: They bought that, so that's my story and I'm stickin' to it! ound:


----------



## Moko

My absolute, most favorite "work of art" is the quilt I made for my daughter when she was getting married.

As a home-sewer from when she was three weeks old, everytime I made something for her, I saved pieces of the fabric...right thru her Junior High prom dress. I always had the feeling I'd make a quilt with the fabrics, so I kept them in what became known as my "square bag" all those years...AND I knew I'd have to teach myself to make a quilt!

So, the day after Mary and Jimmy got engaged, I pulled out the square bag, did LOTS of research, and made the quilt, even utilizing the original buttons and lace and bows I had used for all her clothes. On the back, I reproduced pictures of Mary wearing the clothes...right from her original layette outfit up to the prom dress. I tied it all together with black-and-white fabric to go with her wedding colors, and then embroidered a handwritten dedication.

I'll see if I can get her to take a couple of pictures to post here...the Shower was so much fun, that we never really took any pictures of it! (And for Shower favors, I made quilted potholders for each guest out of all the same fabrics...still have some left for a baby blanket...if they ever get busy!!)

*PS...My daughter, Maryvee, just Posted a picture of the front of the quilt on Page 5 of this Thread![/*COLOR]


----------



## Dawna

I am SO impressed. I feel so talentless. hehe
You guys are GREAT.
Dawna


----------



## Sissygirl

Wow - you guys are great! Painting is just not my thing.

Maureen, those are adorable.


----------



## Amy R.

Hey, Dawna, how can you feel "talentless" when you design those amazing beds and bedding??!!

I LOVE everything you guys are posting. What fun. Gorgeous abstracts and doll clothes. I used to sew a lot but am a miserable artist. 

I design jewelry and have a small home-based business. I do custom designs for weddings, especially, but also do a range of designs. I'm getting ready for a trunk show and am making a new collection inspired by a recent visit to Mexico. So I'm using black pearls, coral, peridot, rock crystal, shell pendants, so it's a resort collection look. I'm inspired by beautiful materials, and my designs emerge from that. It is really a gratifying and creative outlet for me. I'll try to post some pix some time soon.


----------



## Dawna

Thanks Amy, I forgot about my beds. I guess I can count that. haha
Post pics of your jewelry!
Dawna


----------



## Amy R.

Absolutely that counts, Dawna!!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you everyone. Very nice of you to comment like that.  I started out drawing with charcoal but really wanted to get into color, so tried the dry pastels. I love them! I've shown and sold some paintings, and it was all very exciting, taking up a lot of my time. Hubby and my mother were incredibly helpful with caring for the house and kids when I was 'out showing' and I couldn't have done it without my beloved's support. Not really into it now, but will get back at it one day for sure.

Maureen, of course that's art! It's creating, right? That's what I mean and I'm so glad you posted pics of the doll clothes. I think they are amazing! I totally love the story you gave the kids about your machine only sewing big clothes! lol

Omg, I am so moved by what you made for your daughter, Maureen. How very thoughtful of you to save all that and to make something as special as that quilt. Wow. Please post pics so I can shed a tear or two! 

Kim, those are beautiful!! I think it's pretty special to paint abstract and make it look like something thought out and expressive. I mean, you can paint a dot and call it art, but as an artist myself, I dunno...... lol I love your paintings and use of bold colors!

Amy, I can't wait to see your jewelry! My goodness, but there is a LOT of talent here. See? I knew this would be fun. :biggrin1: :whoo:

Maybe it's because it's Spring, but I do feel very inspired by you all sharing your talent.


----------



## havaluv

What a great thread, Marj! Your pastels are gorgeous, I love them all! I think my favorite is the one in the woods with the tree trunks. Looking at that, I feel I can just inhale and smell the woods!

Kim, I love your abstracts. The first one with all those bright colors is especially wonderful and I love the one with the squares too. I think abstract painting is very difficult.

Maureen, the doll clothes are fabulous! I love them all! What patience that must take! Of course it's art!

Amy, I make jewelry too...I can't wait to see yours...I'll try to take pictures of some of mine. You should visit my website too SapphireGarden.com if you love pretty gemstone beads.

It's so fun to see everyone's talent! Just one more layer!


----------



## Thumper

Marj, Kim, Shelly and Maureen! WOW!!!! What talent!!!! Dawna, of course your beds are art! They are fabulous and on my wish list! 

Amy, dear..I've been begging for pictures for awhile now, go grab that camera! 

I'm lovin' this thread already! 

K.


----------



## Amy R.

The fun thing about making jewelry is that Biscuit and Jesse for some reason, just love it and lie at my feet while I do it. I'm just about to take some photos this wkend, so will post soon, Kara. 

Shelly, your website is really so impressive!! Thank you for that. I go to a lot of gem shows, but occasionally use the internet as a source. I'd love to see your jewelry, be sure to post!

My daughters want me to have a website, too, but so far I've got enough work from word-of-mouth. This is just a petite sideline for me right now at my stage of life. I'm too busy having fun, the empty-nest-avec-dog rocks!!

Yes, another layer is right!! What an awesome thread idea, Marj!


----------



## Poornima

Marj, great thread! You are so talented. We really have some talented artists. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill in Mich

My first career involved quite a bit of travel, giving me the opportunity to take photographs in a number of great places. I don't have the talent of many of the photographers in this group - hobbyist and professional, but it sure was fun to do! These are in order: 1) Copenhagen; 2 & 3) Camp Mala Mala, South Africa; 4) Vineyards in Capetown, South Africa


----------



## Jill in Mich

And a couple of florals... These are: 1) Beijing, China; 2 & 3) On a barge trip in the south of France; 4) my favorite spot -- my own backyard!


----------



## mintchip

Great photos Jill!
What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Julie

Wow! Artists/painters/seamstresses/photographers/jewelry makers/----I think we have the arts covered!All are wonderful!:clap2:


----------



## Jill in Mich

mintchip said:


> What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks Sally, most of these were with an old-fashioned, manual Nikon FE usually with a 28-210 zoom.


----------



## benimble

Wow! What a creative group! It is so neat to see all the different talents!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I am so impressed with all of you and your talent!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Geez, times a wastin.....I got to get busy on those stick figures!:bolt::banplease:


----------



## Dawna

Jill your photos are great! eace:
Vicki, I'm waiting for stick figures.


----------



## havaluv

Jill, those are awesome! Wow, you've been to some amazing places!


----------



## BeverlyA

What a wonderful thread! It's my new favorite! Such an amazing bunch of creative soles we have in this group!

I love it all! Just seeing the creativity from you all brings tears of happiness to me. I have such a huge love of art, I just have never been able to find my own creative outlet.

Thank you everyone for sharing with us!

Now are we going to have to start calling out our other members? I can think of lots of artists in our group just that I know of.

Dawna, I thought I was finally going to get to use the fish smacker! :fish: ya goofball~

Beverly


----------



## Amy R.

Jill, what stunning photos! You are so gifted a photographer.


----------



## irnfit

Ladies, you are amazing and so talented. I make quilts, but don't have any pics, because I usually give them away as gifts. I guess I should take pics before I give them.


----------



## marjrc

Jill, those photos are beautiful!! I esp. love the one of the older man.

Dawna, those beds you create are magnificent and most definitely considered art! Julie, Kara and others that sew, you also create works of art every time you design and put things together, whether clothing, quilts, home decor or baby clothes. 

I am totally enjoying this thread too, so glad many of you are participating and sharing your 'hidden' side that we often don't get a chance to share when talking about poopy butts, bile vomitting, rug scooting, and mats the size of Volkswagens. :biggrin1:


----------



## RCKNROB

Wow, you girls are great. I am aging as we speak and have yet to find my talent....I have tried everything and given it all away as gifts, but don't keep anything for myself. I think you all are super stars. 
Robin


----------



## maryvee

my mom asked me to post a pic of the quilt she made for me-- sorry it is so small!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Maureen & Mary, 

WOW!!!! The quilt is absolutely beautiful, and even more so knowing that is has so much history and love in it!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Nice work Marj!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Kim I could never figure out abstract art but oh do I love that black and white one!! What medium did you use?


----------



## JASHavanese

Maureen do you use a pattern? The outfits are darling.


----------



## JASHavanese

That window shot really got my attention. I like them all but that's my favorite Jill.


----------



## JASHavanese

There's too much to post here so I'll just put links to some of my work. This page is digital art http://www.jashavanese.net/artwork.html. Here's photo restoration which is one of my favorite things to do http://www.jashavanese.net/moreartwork.html
Here's Havanese scratch board art and acrylic art. http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=15979352&uid=8615372
And a couple others, one of my granddaughters years ago in her Easter outfit and a rose in acrylic


----------



## Thumper

Thats a gorgeous quilt!

Jan, I love your paintings! I am currently SITTING on one! lol  Nah, seriously, it is the throw from last year's Nationals that I keep on my lil loveseat that Gucci and I hang out with. Lovely!

Everyone that comes over and sees it...asks me if it is GUCCI on the blanket! LOL 

Oh and that photo restoration! WOW. Impressive. That looks like such a fun, rewarding thing to do.
Kara


----------



## Moko

JASHavanese said:


> Maureen do you use a pattern? The outfits are darling.


I do use patterns for the doll clothes! Simplicity, Butterick, McCalls...and some mix-and-match. THAT, however, would be real talent: DESIGNING patterns!

The quilt was one of those plan-as-you-go projects...there were so many different fabrics, and I wanted to make sure to include all of them. A close-up would really show the detail.

I'm just truly loving the beautiful paintings and photos on this Thread! Maybe, for those who exel in the CULINARY ARTS, there should be a "favorite food creation" Thread! Or a "flower and garden" Thread. There really is no end to the variety of interests we all have!


----------



## hartman studio

I've posted a few of my dog portrait silk paintings on the National thread and a couple of tees on the Hav Rescue, but here are a couple more. I don't try to be photorealistic. They are just my colorful interpretations of their pets. The first is a parti colored cocker that the owner wanted a "Juicy" crown put on him. A vet botched an operation on him and he is now partially paralyzed, so the owner has him in diapers and takes him everywhere with her in a stroller. It is wonderful how devoted she is to her dog.

The second painting is a pet memorial photo.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jocelyn,

I haven't been on the forum long enough to know everyone's talents but have always loved the picture in your signature. Now to know you created it? TOO COOL! I love both of these you've posted!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

JASHavanese said:


> Here's Havanese scratch board art


Jan, This is beautiful work, in such a variety of mediums. What is scratch board art? I love the pieces, I'm just not familiar with the term.


----------



## pjewel

Wow, we have such a talented bunch here. I was going to try to dig up some *old* artwork of mine, but I'm an amateur compared to all of you. Now I think I'd be embarrassed to show you mine.

Great stuff Jan.


----------



## Thumper

Jocelyn, those are darling! 

Maureen, drafting your own patterns isn't as hard as you'd think. There is alot of math involved, but nothing a calculator and ruler(s) can't solve! 

There are also some books on changing/altering patterns that you may want to look into it. They give you some very creative ideas on customizing and altering patterns, so in a way..the design is partially yours and partially a pattern. I'll dig out the books and PM you the info if your interested. I drafted this pattern recently, its for a cruise I'm taking in August..its a 'poolside/beach' dress (when I don't feel like wearing a bathing suit, but still want to be at the pool!) The front is cute too, triangle top with braiding. If I bought a similar Michael Kors jersey dress, it would cost me $500! lol I love sewing!

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Fantastic Kara -- as always.


----------



## kelrobin

What a great thread! I always love to see everyone's talents - painting (Marj - beautiful!!), photography (Jill - awesome), sewing, quilting, jewelry, etc. Does anyone sculpt? That would be so cool to have your Hav in a sculpture.

Maureen, I love your doll clothes. My grandmother made me Barbie clothes that I cherish . . . even added a little mink to one of her jackets. Seems like no one sews anymore. Maybe someday I will get back into it with grandchildren (have to get the boys married first!) 

The quilt is such a beautiful labor of love. My brother-in-law died of leukemia two years ago, and my sister-in-law took all his old blue jeans and T-shirts, and made quilts of them for each of the three children. I thought they were the greatest memories, plus they could wrap up in them at night and be close to their dad. 

Art enriches our lives beyond compare . . . just like our Havs . . . :kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese

Jill in Mich said:


> Jan, This is beautiful work, in such a variety of mediums. What is scratch board art? I love the pieces, I'm just not familiar with the term.


Thanks Jill. Scratch board is a very thick board that you can't bend that has a coating of India ink over a white surface. There are a lot of different tools you can use to create different effects or lines and you scratch the black off and are left with the white which shows your art. One wrong scratch and you're up a creek :biggrin1: It's a lot of fun to play with. The hobby stores sell the board and tools for it. If you feel like getting really creative, they have inks that you can use on the white scratched areas to color your work.


----------



## JASHavanese

WOW Kara, that's pretty. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Wow, we have such a talented bunch here. I was going to try to dig up some *old* artwork of mine, but I'm an amateur compared to all of you. Now I think I'd be embarrassed to show you mine.
> 
> Great stuff Jan.


Thanks Geri. Phooey, nobody is better than anyone else. Get that artwork out of storage and post it! We all have different tastes in what we like and we're probably our own worst critics.


----------



## kelrobin

Wow, Jan. Love all your pieces. Really love the way you added tulip tree blooms to the bottom enhanced photo . . . especially since all the tulips trees here always get zapped by the cold and then turn brown . . . 

That scratch board is a great idea, especially for parti color Havs. We used to do crayon scratch boards as kids with lots of colors covered by black crayon, then scratch off a picture to reveal the colors. You have a great eye and hand!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Thats a gorgeous quilt!
> 
> Jan, I love your paintings! I am currently SITTING on one! lol  Nah, seriously, it is the throw from last year's Nationals that I keep on my lil loveseat that Gucci and I hang out with. Lovely!
> 
> Everyone that comes over and sees it...asks me if it is GUCCI on the blanket! LOL
> 
> Oh and that photo restoration! WOW. Impressive. That looks like such a fun, rewarding thing to do.
> Kara


ound:ound: You really threw me when you said you were sitting on my art. I sell so much (the logos were done free) of it that I lose track of what I've done for who but couldn't remember making something to sit on.
I'm glad you like the Hav throw. I have one on my couch and bought 2 to give to relatives. They did a great job with the company they used to make the throws. I think it was Nancy Gardner that oversaw all the details on that and she also made an AWESOME bench and used the logo in the center of it in cut glass. I wish I had the talent to do something like that!
The photo restoration is my favorite thing to do. The one you see there I did free because he couldn't afford to have it done and his wife told me he cried when he saw the end result. It was the only picture he had of his Mom so it's really special to me. I like to make people happy :biggrin1: I did charge her one thing though. Her payment to have it done was to put a smile on someone's face at least once a week and I still hear from her saying she's living up to it. Pretty neat way to pay forward.


----------



## JASHavanese

[email protected] said:


> Wow, Jan. Love all your pieces. Really love the way you added tulip tree blooms to the bottom enhanced photo . . . especially since all the tulips trees here always get zapped by the cold and then turn brown . . .
> 
> That scratch board is a great idea, especially for parti color Havs. We used to do crayon scratch boards as kids with lots of colors covered by black crayon, then scratch off a picture to reveal the colors. You have a great eye and hand!!


That picture was a really special one. If you look in the background you see a bridge I added  That's not my story to tell but one that really touched my heart. I get to learn so much about people when I do art for them. That's the heartwarming part of it and a piece of them always stays with you.
I remember doing that crayon scratch art in school. They sure have taken it to a new level. Here's a website that shows the boards and tools. http://www.scratchart.com/sui/scrat.../Scratch-Art_Traditional_Scratchboards__Tools
Thanks for your nice comments, that's really sweet of you.


----------



## JASHavanese

Moko said:


> I do use patterns for the doll clothes! Simplicity, Butterick, McCalls...and some mix-and-match.  THAT, however, would be real talent: DESIGNING patterns!
> 
> The quilt was one of those plan-as-you-go projects...there were so many different fabrics, and I wanted to make sure to include all of them. A close-up would really show the detail.
> 
> I'm just truly loving the beautiful paintings and photos on this Thread! Maybe, for those who exel in the CULINARY ARTS, there should be a "favorite food creation" Thread! Or a "flower and garden" Thread. There really is no end to the variety of interests we all have!


Ha!! Using a sewing machine is an art!! Give yourself more credit.
Leave me out of the kitchen stuff. I almost burned down the kitchen a couple of weeks ago. It's much cheaper in the long run for us to eat out.


----------



## trueblue

JASHavanese said:


> Kim I could never figure out abstract art but oh do I love that black and white one!! What medium did you use?


I use acrylics and whatever mediums I can add to it to increase texture. In the classes that I took, we never learned any technique. We would simply have an assignment and took it from there. For the colorful squares one that I posted, we had to do a painting based on the concept of time...mine is called "A Busy Month"...it's the grid of a calendar with our crazy schedules. For the other squares one, we had to do a painting without using a brush. The black and white one was just that...we had to do a painting using only black and/or white. The last one I posted is a family portrait...the five people in our family with all our pets and moving at warp speed b/c it seems like that's how our lives are at this point.


----------



## pjewel

JASHavanese said:


> Thanks Geri. Phooey, nobody is better than anyone else. Get that artwork out of storage and post it! We all have different tastes in what we like and we're probably our own worst critics.


Okay, here's one sample of the hand painted shirts I used to do. One Christmas I started in September and made everyone something hand painted as a gift. It was fun but I wound up blow drying the last piece on the afternoon of December 24th so I could wrap and deliver it.

I still have to find the artwork -- not so great. I think I have some still in the garage. I'll look for it.


----------



## JASHavanese

trueblue said:


> I use acrylics and whatever mediums I can add to it to increase texture. In the classes that I took, we never learned any technique. We would simply have an assignment and took it from there. For the colorful squares one that I posted, we had to do a painting based on the concept of time...mine is called "A Busy Month"...it's the grid of a calendar with our crazy schedules. For the other squares one, we had to do a painting without using a brush. The black and white one was just that...we had to do a painting using only black and/or white. The last one I posted is a family portrait...the five people in our family with all our pets and moving at warp speed b/c it seems like that's how our lives are at this point.


That's really neat to get an explanation of them especially for me. I don't have an abstract brain so I guess I'm not only a forum ditz but it carries over to art too. Now they make a lot of sense to me and I can really appreciate the work done. Painting without a brush would have thrown me for a loop......I really like what you did with it.


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Okay, here's one sample of the hand painted shirts I used to do. One Christmas I started in September and made everyone something hand painted as a gift. It was fun but I wound up blow drying the last piece on the afternoon of December 24th so I could wrap and deliver it.
> 
> I still have to find the artwork -- not so great. I think I have some still in the garage. I'll look for it.


What a great gift to get!! How do I get on your Christmas list? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Geri, that is beautiful!! I can see Melissa snapping up something like that. lol You know......the wine glass...... ound: It's very nice, stylish and so thoughtful. I'm with Jan... how do I get on your xmas list?! 

Kim, thanks for the story behind your paintings. I love hearing what inspires people!


----------



## Moko

JASHavanese said:


> WOW Kara, that's pretty. :whoo::whoo:


Kara,

Although I stopped sewing "big lady clothes" (that's what my grandsweeties call adult sizes!) when I got TOO big, I have been sewing dresses for my granddaughters (with, of course, matching dresses for their American Girl Dolls!).

The challenge of designing a pattern is very tempting, but the MATH thing would do me in! DEFINITELY, DEFINITELY NOT my forte!

I've found some really nice patterns for the kids, though, and I detail alot with trims, etc. I sewed a Christening gown for all the family babies using Irish eyelet lace, and actually did change a number of things in the pattern...the bonnet had to be changed, too (every time one of the babies wears it, I hand-embroider their names and the date on the silk slip.)

Your design is lovely...and you're right! That dress would cost a fortune to buy. You're talented!


----------



## Thumper

Thank you! Though, I don't think I'm as talented as you ladies and Maureen, your dolls are lovely! 

Geri, how do I get on your Christmas list, too? hehe.

Jan, that is a touching story! Ahh..I do believe in karma, the more good you put out there, the more you get back.  That's very generous of you and it made a big impact on someone's life, undoubtedly. I love my Hav-throw! We snuggle with it every day (myself and Guccho!)

I sort of have crafters 'ADD', minus the sewing..I stick with that, but my NEW thing (craft de jour) is making 'make up'. I've just started to fiddle around with making eye shadows. lol, should be fun...wish me luck!

Does anyone here sell their stuff on Etsy?

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Moko said:


> Kara,
> 
> Although I stopped sewing "big lady clothes" (that's what my grandsweeties call adult sizes!) when I got TOO big, I have been sewing dresses for my granddaughters (with, of course, matching dresses for their American Girl Dolls!).
> 
> The challenge of designing a pattern is very tempting, but the MATH thing would do me in! DEFINITELY, DEFINITELY NOT my forte!
> 
> I've found some really nice patterns for the kids, though, and I detail alot with trims, etc. I sewed a Christening gown for all the family babies using Irish eyelet lace, and actually did change a number of things in the pattern...the bonnet had to be changed, too (every time one of the babies wears it, I hand-embroider their names and the date on the silk slip.)
> 
> Your design is lovely...and you're right! That dress would cost a fortune to buy. You're talented!


Oh and your Christening gown sounds GORGEOUS!

Funny, someone from the Hav playgroup here just asked me to make a flowergirl dress. I have never done one, so I'm a bit nervous. I am used to sewing for me or my teenage daugher (or dogs!), not a little girl in a wedding! ACK! lol and they are VERY specific on what they want. I've never done that before, so I'll just hope for the best, I guess.

Kara


----------



## Moko

Kara--

Sewing for little girls is the BEST! Enjoy! You definitely have "the touch"...can't wait to see the dresses!


----------



## Jan D

Jill, your photos are truely beautiful!


----------



## Missy

I am so impressed with everyone's artwork. All of it so wonderful and such varied talents. I am trying to get my DH to post his Paintings...I'll keep at him.


----------



## JASHavanese

Moko said:


> [
> 
> I've found some really nice patterns for the kids, though, and I detail alot with trims, etc. I sewed a Christening gown for all the family babies using Irish eyelet lace, and actually did change a number of things in the pattern...the bonnet had to be changed, too (every time one of the babies wears it, I hand-embroider their names and the date on the silk slip.)]




How wonderful!! That's a great keepsake!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Oh and your Christening gown sounds GORGEOUS!
> 
> Funny, someone from the Hav playgroup here just asked me to make a flowergirl dress. I have never done one, so I'm a bit nervous. I am used to sewing for me or my teenage daugher (or dogs!), not a little girl in a wedding! ACK! lol and they are VERY specific on what they want. I've never done that before, so I'll just hope for the best, I guess.
> 
> Kara


I'll bet it turns out great! You're very good at sewing.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> I am so impressed with everyone's artwork. All of it so wonderful and such varied talents. I am trying to get my DH to post his Paintings...I'll keep at him.


I hope you talk him into it. This is a neat thread.


----------



## mintchip

Jan you do great work!


----------



## JASHavanese

I found the picture of my quilt square. My machine was giving me fits and I had so many other hav things to do that I was going nuts with it all. It was an odd time when everything under the sun was due all at once. <whew>
I wound up buying another sewing machine just to put the pole in......then took back that machine back because it couldn't stitch straight either so now I'll have my old one fixed.


----------



## hartman studio

I love seeing everyone's artwork; this forum has such talented members. Kara your clothes are great. Very similar to my taste- unfortunately I no longer have the figure to wear them 

Geri, your tee shirt is very cool

Before I got back into painting I did alot of fused glasswork,mainly jewelry but played with some other things. I took a fused frit glass course with Richard LaLonde (one of the great fused glass artists in the country) and learned his technique of frit "painting". Not that mine is ANYTHING like his gorgeuos pieces!!!! It's not really painting at all, but making a design and using crushed glass"frit" to fill in the image. The glass is then fired in a high heat glass kiln for several hours, flipped and then fired again. Here is a mosaic table I made using a fused frit tile in the center. 

The second image are a couple of garden stakes using this technique.


The third image is my "bad hair day mirror"- The center is a mirror, with a dichroic glass "necklace " and pearl and amethyst earrings. I used to use it at jewelry shows I did for a joke,because when you'd look into it, your face would fill the image with the spikey hair sticking out!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow Jocelyn, another cool talent..... I'll be placing my order soon!


----------



## Moko

Jocelyn,

That is REALLY cool! The colors are so vivid! Thanks for the look-see!


----------



## Thumper

Those are beautiful!

OMGosh..I love LOVE the table!!!!! That is striking.

*Do any of yall' sell your art on Etsy?* If not, you should!

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Now that looks like fun! Love the table and the other pieces as well.


----------



## JASHavanese

Jocelyn, I love them all but oooooooooh that table is NICE!!!


----------



## hartman studio

thanks,everyone for your nice comments. I did enjoy doing glasswork (mosaics are somewhat messy to me), and still occasionally do some for myself or gifts. The table I kept for myself!!! I stopped doing alot when Mindy was a puppy as she refused to be left alone and there was too much hazardous materials in the studio. I worked with mainly glass powders which can cause all sorts of nasty lung diseases if inhaled, so you need to wear a respirator when working. Also the fiber paper when fired turns into dust which can be a carcinogen. Not to mention the glass shards that would end up on the floor!!!!! Definately not a good place for a puppy (or a human!!). So, although I've kept 2 of my kilns, I don't do alot of glass. I do play with PMC- precious metal clay. Has anyone else tried it?? Its alot of fun-not to mention fun jewelry you can then wear. My studio is now a much more health friendly place.


Kara, I have looked at Etsy in the past, but it seems most sell more prints than original artwork- I may be wrong. I belong to an artist forum and many have their work on Etsy(incredibly cheap to put it on their site-which is always good) so it probably is worth the small investment to try it out. Right now I have been working on my website which should finally be up in about a week!!! Jocelyn


----------



## Thumper

I know some artists just list a few things on Etsy (or Ebay) and link their website to the listings, Ebay has gotten strict about that, and SHEESH their rates are INSANE. Whereas, I think an etsy listing is only .40 cents for 4 months, but not as many hits. Then again, people that go to etsy are looking for unique things from artists and people at Ebay just want a bargain. lol

I attempted a mosaic pot once and what a disaster that turned out to be! It is just NOT my forte. lol, I don't have a kiln, but my mother does.

I am just all over the place with my 'crafting'. I've made everything from scrapbooks, to plant stands, to flower/artificial plant arrangements (because I can't find them as big as I wanted!) etc. 

I just ordered a bunch of micas and minerals to fiddle around with making Eye shadows (like the bare essential ones) but more vivid colors. It should be fun. Or I'll deconstruct clothes and sell them on Ebay, maybe etsy next time. I recently made a tube dress from a Gwen Stefani Tour shirt and they bid it up to around $70, lol...So I do have fun making 'unique' things, but I'm happy to break even, a profit is always nice! 

I can't wait to see your website! Dont' forget to post the link 

Kara


----------



## Julie

I do lots of different things. I like to sew,crochet,woodworking,home improvement/gardening......I love it all!


----------



## Moko

This is a work-in-progress...but guess who will take the credit for this? :suspicious:

Molly and Billy LOVE to help! ound:


----------



## Thumper

Moko said:


> This is a work-in-progress...but guess who will take the credit for this? :suspicious:
> 
> Molly and Billy LOVE to help! ound:


AWWW!!!! That is SOOOOO cute! lol (I love the colors and contrast of the blanket! and those sweet faces!)

Yesterday, I was trying to sew. Key word: TRYING, Dear sweet, Gucci was dead set on SITTING in my LAP. *sigh* I caved in and pulled her up, thinking it would pacify her for a minute and then I could put her down. Egads, what a mistake!!!!! She's been whining to sit on my lap ever since every time I go to the sewing machine. lol. It is difficult with a dog in your lap, lemme tell ya.

Atleast they show interest in our hobbies, ehh??? LOL! Nobody in my family does. Well, they'll ask me "what are your making', but 10 seconds later they have forgotten. 

K.


----------



## Moko

I have to laugh so hard when Molly sits on the foot pedal of my sewing machine and I've forgotten to turn it off! You wanna' see a Hav jump straight up in the air??!!ound:ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Here is a hand knit sweater that I made for my artist friend. I used a pattern out of a Vintage Vogue Knitting magazine from 1964. The pattern was really complicated, lots of hems and darts, double breasted...

It's obvious that in the modern age, we really don't make things as well!

I am not so good a being pedantic about following patterns, so I was really proud of this project.







































Pam was also kind enough to have her son dressed in the sweater I knit for his third birthday!


----------



## marjrc

WOW! Beautiful artwork, Jocelyn! Working with glass sounds awfully complex, but the results are very nice. I really love that mirror! 

Jan, that is a gorgeous quilt block! I love it. 

Billy and Molly don't look too thrilled with things. lol Maybe they're being too critical on themselves for all that 'help' they gave you. I like that blanket!

Kara, what possessed you to start playing around with makeup? You've always got to keep busy, don't you?  Isn't it quite expensive to buy the ingdts. for making powders like that? I think it's great that you can sell stuff on eBay and make a bit of dough. I always worry about pkging and shipping, though.

LOTS of creativity here! Wonderful! :whoo:


----------



## Dawna

Oh my GOSH AMY!!
LOVE
Dawna


----------



## Amy R.

Amy, you and Pam look like a couple of models! What a gorgeous, complex sweater, and stunning photos.

Kara, stunning dress, perfect for a cruise.

I don't have time to enumerate/comment on all the other amazing recent posts, but just must say~~
you all are so talented , I can't believe all the wonderful and different things you guys make. Thanks for all these inspiring posts.Great thread!!


----------



## Thumper

Love it Amy! Gorgeous! And those pictures are FAB. I love yellow  I was cruising around for some more vintage patterns earlier this morning. I ordered a few from the 70's. Some of them I don't even dare make, I just admire!

Gucci has FOUND my sewing pedal. LOL. Although, she doesn't JUMP, she lays there and sews, sews...away. lol Thank GOD for seam rippers, she's done some damage when I've gotten up to refresh my coffee!!!!! LOL (I wish I was joking!)

Marj, that's just what it is...boredom. I've always got to fiddle with something and it has to be something NEW that I can read new books, do new research and learn about from scratch.I don't know if I'll get into selling any? Or maybe just give it to my friends if I make something wear-worthy. I'm one of those people that knows a little about everything but masters in nothing! haha

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Wow Amy, I love it!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Thumperlove said:


> I know some artists just list a few things on Etsy (or Ebay) and link their website to the listings, Ebay has gotten strict about that, and SHEESH their rates are INSANE. Whereas, I think an etsy listing is only .40 cents for 4 months, but not as many hits. Then again, people that go to etsy are looking for unique things from artists and people at Ebay just want a bargain. lol
> 
> I attempted a mosaic pot once and what a disaster that turned out to be! It is just NOT my forte. lol, I don't have a kiln, but my mother does.
> 
> I am just all over the place with my 'crafting'. I've made everything from scrapbooks, to plant stands, to flower/artificial plant arrangements (because I can't find them as big as I wanted!) etc.
> 
> I just ordered a bunch of micas and minerals to fiddle around with making Eye shadows (like the bare essential ones) but more vivid colors. It should be fun. Or I'll deconstruct clothes and sell them on Ebay, maybe etsy next time. I recently made a tube dress from a Gwen Stefani Tour shirt and they bid it up to around $70, lol...So I do have fun making 'unique' things, but I'm happy to break even, a profit is always nice!
> 
> I can't wait to see your website! Dont' forget to post the link
> 
> Kara


Kara your clothing designs are beautiful but I would have a bust REFILL to wear them. When I can afford that I will purchase some of your designs as I do LOVE originals. eace:


----------



## Lilly's mom

Moko said:


> This is a work-in-progress...but guess who will take the credit for this? :suspicious:
> 
> Molly and Billy LOVE to help! ound:


Billy's "look" is soooo so what is the word I am searching for??


----------



## irnfit

I did this as a wallhanging and it's one of the quilts I kept.


----------



## Moko

Oh, Michelle!

How BEAUTIFUL!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryvee

Lilly's mom said:


> Billy's "look" is soooo so what is the word I am searching for??


that's what i said to my mom....not sure what he looks like?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Lilly's mom said:


> Billy's "look" is soooo so what is the word I am searching for??


Ughhhh! Women!!! Boring.... Come on Molly, don't you want to go out and play???"

Maureen, regardless of what Billy thinks, the quilt is beautiful.

Michelle, that is beautiful. I love the pattern and colors.


----------



## Moko

maryvee said:


> that's what i said to my mom....not sure what he looks like?


I'm thinkin' our little guy had just had enough "domestic arts"!

He was probably wanting to be with Jimmy under the hood of his car! (JIMMY'S car...not Billy's!) ound:ound:

(PS...Billy does have a Cadillac car bed!) :jaw:


----------



## Posh's Mom

michelle that's awesome!


----------



## marjrc

Amy, that is a gorgeous sweater!! I totally love the pictures of your friend wearing it too. Beautiful poses. Her son seems to love his new sweater too. Very nice and sooooo original! Great job! 

Michele, that is a gorgeous quilt! I didn't know you quilted. It's really lovely.


----------



## Moko

Moko said:


> This is a work-in-progress...but guess who will take the credit for this? :suspicious:
> 
> Molly and Billy LOVE to help! ound:


The Lap Quilt completed!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Very nice Maureen! Wow! Sooo much work!


----------



## RCKNROB

Amy,
I love the sweaters, they are great and the colors are great. YOU are beautiful and so is your friend. The art work is out of site. I especially love the modern art with all the color and all the art is georgous. Kara, that dress is so sexy, great job. the quilts are wonderful. It all makes me want to get busy. Keep this post going.


----------



## RCKNROB

hartman studio said:


> I've posted a few of my dog portrait silk paintings on the National thread and a couple of tees on the Hav Rescue, but here are a couple more. I don't try to be photorealistic. They are just my colorful interpretations of their pets. The first is a parti colored cocker that the owner wanted a "Juicy" crown put on him. A vet botched an operation on him and he is now partially paralyzed, so the owner has him in diapers and takes him everywhere with her in a stroller. It is wonderful how devoted she is to her dog.
> 
> The second painting is a pet memorial photo.


I want one of these, they are wonderful. Let me know how?


----------



## maryam187

*WOW*, you guys are all so very talented, I'm impressed!!!


----------



## juliav

I just love everyone's work, you are all so talanted!!! As for me, I am arts and crafts impared.


----------



## Thumper

Oh, i love the lap quilt! The colors are great together and unique and the detail is simply precious! Great job, I know that took some work.

I'm busy sewing up some Emanuel Ungaro Ombre silk chiffon into a skirt. I paid $30 a yard for it, so it better turn out perfect or I'll QUIT sewing. lol

Kara


----------



## Poornima

All of you are so talented. Here is my contribution to the thread. I enjoy black and white medium so I sketch and draw more thank I paint. I haven't picked up a pencil or brush in a long time, hope to get back to it someday again.


----------



## Diana

juliav said:


> As for me, I am arts and crafts impared.


Julia- I am with you on that one! I have no crafting skills!

Everyone's work is amazing!


----------



## Moko

Oh, Poornima!

Your sketches are goose-bump inspiring.

Man, I wish I could do that!!!


----------



## pjewel

Poornima,

I can't believe your work. It's incredible. What a talented bunch of people. Wow!


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> Jan you do great work!


Thanks Sally


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Those are beautiful!
> 
> OMGosh..I love LOVE the table!!!!! That is striking.
> 
> *Do any of yall' sell your art on Etsy?* If not, you should!
> 
> Kara


I want to hear more about the make up your're making. Do you have pictures? I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Poornima

Thank you Maureen and Geri!


----------



## JASHavanese

Moko said:


> This is a work-in-progress...but guess who will take the credit for this? :suspicious:
> 
> Molly and Billy LOVE to help! ound:


How darling!! It looks like there are dogs on the gray squares.


----------



## JASHavanese

irnfit said:


> I did this as a wallhanging and it's one of the quilts I kept.


Wow Michele I'd keep that one too!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Poornima said:


> All of you are so talented. Here is my contribution to the thread. I enjoy black and white medium so I sketch and draw more thank I paint. I haven't picked up a pencil or brush in a long time, hope to get back to it someday again.


Poornima you're very good!! 
You reminded me of a picture of Jesus that's all done with only one line. It starts at the nose and works it's way out. Look at the date on it


----------



## Moko

The "Single Stroke of the Pen" is absolutely AMAZING!

Where did you ever find that? Thanks!


----------



## Poornima

Jan, that's absolutely amazing! I did mine from an article in Time magazine. 

I am so impressed with all of you being so creative and talented.


----------



## JASHavanese

Posh's Mom said:


> Here is a hand knit sweater that I made for my artist friend. I used a pattern out of a Vintage Vogue Knitting magazine from 1964. The pattern was really complicated, lots of hems and darts, double breasted...
> 
> It's obvious that in the modern age, we really don't make things as well!
> 
> I am not so good a being pedantic about following patterns, so I was really proud of this project.
> QUOTE]
> 
> My gosh, I wouldn't know where to start but do know I'd mess it up big time. That's BEAUTIFUL!! I agree with you, things used to be made a lot better than they are now.


----------



## JASHavanese

Moko said:


> The "Single Stroke of the Pen" is absolutely AMAZING!
> 
> Where did you ever find that? Thanks!


A friend sent it to me. Can you imagine the planning behind that? I enlarged it and looked closely at the detail and it really is all one stroke. My brain couldn't figure out how to do that but I sure admire the artist that could come up with a concept like that.


----------



## JASHavanese

Poornima said:


> Jan, that's absolutely amazing! I did mine from an article in Time magazine.
> 
> I am so impressed with all of you being so creative and talented.


Poornima do you work with charcoal too? 
I didn't realize how many Christian things I had in my house until a couple of people mentioned that they could tell I was a Christian as soon as they walked through my front door. The funny part is I have a huge tapestry rug of the Last Supper given to me by a Muslim family bought in Lebanon. Go figure


----------



## marjrc

Maureen, your lap quilt is too cute! I love the little doggies and bones on it! Very nice.

Poornima, those are gorgeous! You are very talented hon, and it would be nice if you got back to it. Your sketch of the still life is awesome as is the one of Jesus and your painting. I imagine you have a lot more where those came from. 

I have many other pastel paintings, but pics were taken before we had a dig. camera so I don't have them on the computer here. Guess I should scan a few.

Kara, you MUST show us a pic of your skirt when you're done!


----------



## Poornima

Jan, I used to work in charcoal, but not anymore. It gets a little difficult to store the work if I don't frame it. Most of my work is not framed. 

I am attracted to the paintings depicting Jesus and His life (mostly the 16th century work, I don't care much for the 14th and 15th century, there are some very nice painting with more realism of this era though ). I also enjoy the Impressionists, Claude Monet is my favorite.


----------



## Poornima

marjrc said:


> Poornima, those are gorgeous! You are very talented hon, and it would be nice if you got back to it. Your sketch of the still life is awesome as is the one of Jesus and your painting. I imagine you have a lot more where those came from.
> 
> I have many other pastel paintings, but pics were taken before we had a dig. camera so I don't have them on the computer here. Guess I should scan a few.
> 
> !


Marj, I would love to see more of your pastels. Do you do water colors or oils? I hope you will post the pictures. You are so talented.

I am fascinated by black and white medium, I love the B & W photos, drawings etc. I am not very patient when it comes to painting. I would love to try oils one day.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Poornima - what a beautiful talent you have. Such realism. Hopefully after the move you'll have some time to get back to it.


----------



## Poornima

Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## JASHavanese

Poornima said:


> I would love to try oils one day.


I haven't tried them yet but have you heard of Genesis paints? People who use them rave about it but I don't think they're oils....or maybe they are a form of an oil paint? I'm not sure but you can leave the paint out forever and it won't dry out until you heat set it.


----------



## Poornima

I haven't heard of Genesis paints. I am allergic to turpentine, even the one that is not supposed to smell. I have dabbled in the acrylics, but really love the look and feel of the oils.


----------



## JASHavanese

Poornima said:


> I haven't heard of Genesis paints. I am allergic to turpentine, even the one that is not supposed to smell. I have dabbled in the acrylics, but really love the look and feel of the oils.


Those are the people that have gone over to Genesis...the ones who are either allergic to turpentine or just tired of having something toxic in the house. You use water to clean the brushes. The paints are more expensive to start with but from what I'm told you use so little of the paint that it balances out as long as you base coat with acrylic. You can work on the painting for months and it won't dry until you heat set it.
Here's a link to the paints http://www.genesisartistcolors.com/


----------



## Poornima

Thanks Jan!


----------



## Thumper

Poornima,

You are SO, SOOO talented! Those sketches are lovely! you should be earning a living and then some with those! Gorge!

Marj, It is a simple A-like skirt with an elastic waist and white matte jersey lining.  With a fabric like that, you want to keep the design simple and let the fabric do all the work!  It looks pretty good. I was having a FIT trying to do a rolled hem, so I just decided to use some yellow binding and it turned out pretty good. I think I"m going to make a matching tank top with a hoodie and use that fabric to line the inside of the hoodie  Tres chic! 

Jan, I just got my order in the mail the other day. I'm basically fiddling with eyeshadows first and then maybe move to powder and lipstick/gloss. I also got a few books from Amazon on how to mix it up! lol I probably should read those, ehh? Are you dying to match a shade you can no longer find? Maybe I can help!  But, I've heard that these homemade mineral eyeshadows are the BESTEST because they don't fade like others that are use so little mica. I think commercial companies just use the bare minimum to get by.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> Kara, you MUST show us a pic of your skirt when you're done!


Here ya go, Marj! Mind you, its not "done", but its the last time it will be on the dress form, I just need to sew the cowl to the hoodie and the hoodie to the tank top and maybe raise the neckline a little? IDK. Lots of cleavage going on. lol I think it turned out awesome, I love LOVE the way the oversize hoodie turned out (I drafted the whole top pattern, so I'm really pleased!) I think I might be adding hoodies to everything now! ound: Big ONES! lol And I love all the colors in this, very 'me'. 

Kara


----------



## juliav

Kara,

This outfit is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## havaluv

Oooohhh, Kara, very pretty! I love these colors. I've had some pink, yellow, and orange mixed sapphire strands that would look incredible with it! (but I don't have any now) YUM. You are so amazingly talented. 

I've lost track of this thread, but wow, there are some wonderful artists of all kinds in this forum! I'm so impressed!


----------



## Moko

REALLY AMAZING!

Good stuff!


----------



## Poornima

WOW, Kara! That's an amazing dress! I think stripes and checks are often difficult to match to make sure they are not jarring to the eye. You have done a fabulous job! 

Thanks for your compliments on my work, but YOU should be the one to mint some serious $$$$ with yoru creations.


----------



## Julie

Wow! I'm just catching up on this thread,and I don't want to leave anyone out by mistake---so I'll just say--You guys are all awesome! I loved everything I saw! I like to see what everyone does in their spare time. 

Just have to add---Michele--loved your basket quilt with the vintage-looking fabrics:thumb:


----------



## RCKNROB

KARA,

HOW HOT......You will look georgous in that. You could design for the stars.


----------



## Me&2Girls

OOHH Kara that is just yummy. Will you promise to model it for us when finished? I'd love to see it on you. You are so talented!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks! Ahh Shelly, I'd love to see a pic of your matching jewels, even though you sold them!

Yes, Stripes and plaids are harder to cut. But I somehow managed to cut the cowl the same shades as the ends of the hoodie, which is even hardER on this type of Ombre pattern and I wasn't even attempting to do it that way, it just happened, so that's even better! lol Nothing to be disappointed about.

Most people would use their expensive silks to make a evening dress, but me? A hoodie! lol ound: On to something else now, its finished 

But maybe a nap first? My throat is sore 

Thanks again! :kiss: I wish I could draw or paint, my 'art' looks like that of a 2nd grader. lol
Kara


----------



## BeverlyA

I just LOVE all the fantastic art from you fantastic artists! Please share more!

Beverly


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kara that dress is amazing....very betsey johnson-esque to me. Fun, modern, but classic lines as well.

Kudos to you! Oh I wish I could sew.


----------



## Thumper

Posh's Mom said:


> Kara that dress is amazing....very betsey johnson-esque to me. Fun, modern, but classic lines as well.
> 
> Kudos to you! Oh *I wish I could sew*.


Just do IT! Literally, about 4 years ago after saying that "I wish I could sew" my WHOLE life, I went out and bought a $400 machine and sat down one weekend with a skirt pattern and some fabric and started sewing, armed with books from the library and a few websites, i managed to teach myself, and now, I've sewn enough commercial patterns, I can now draft my own or drastically alter a commercial one if easier. Its a great hobby, especially when you see an $800 Michael Kors dress made of jersey and you know you can create it for under $30.  I always get compliments on my 'home sewn' clothes, but I especially love it when people ask "where did you get that?" that's the best! lol If they ask me "Did you make that", I cringe, but that's usually my immediate family, and now they can't TELL if I bought it OR made it. I love it when I buy something and they think I made it! lol Now, that makes me feel good.

I LOVE Betsey Johnson, have you ever watched her runway shows? They are always entertaining with the coolest music (she usually keeps the last few on her website!) But she is one of my faves'. I buy alot of her fabric too, whenever it shows up it the online stores.

Lisa, I'll try to get a pic wearing it here soon! It probably looks better on the dress form, lol..

Kara


----------



## Moko

*Sewing...*

I agree with Kara! JUST DO IT! :whoo:

I know Kara, and all the other stitchers out there, will agree that sewing is a great way to "get in the zone". You get so caught up in the creative process, that time flies and you really do have so much fun! :biggrin1:

Creating clothing is immensely satisfying, and straight-stitching quilts and other projects to give away to others is amazingly gratifying.

So...get sewing, you guys! It's a blast!


----------



## Posh's Mom

You're right Maureen and Kara...I need to "just sew it!"

Actually my husband knows how to sew. He's one of those annoying types that can do things really well, all kinds of things all over the spectrum...caught the very first wave when attempting to surf for the first time, built our house from the ground up reading how to books, knitting, sewing, triathlete...painter, potter, photographer, it's so annying.


----------



## havaluv

I don't want to leave anyone out either...I love this thread! The quilts, the clothes, Poornima's drawings, the glasswork, T-shirts...AMAZING!!!!

Ok, I've posted my paintings in another thread, so I'll post some of my jewelry in this one.

*This one is Tourmaline in multi colors wired in 18k gold *










*This one is actually two necklaces that can be layered. The seahorse is by a glass artist named Greg Smith. There are a couple of lampwork glass beads, the rest is vermeil, spessartite garnet, rhodolite garnet, aquamarine polished ovals, freshwater pearls and amethyst:*

















*This one is Lapiz, Pearls, and Kyanite with Vermeil and 18k chain:*










*This last one is really simple, but one of my favorites. Three strands of Columbian emeralds with 22K gold beads and findings:*


----------



## Moko

*GASP!*

The jewelry is EXQUISITE!

Honest-to-goodness, I got goose-bumps!


----------



## juliav

Shelly,

Wow, these are just gorgeous. The one with sea horse is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Shelly, I had the same reaction as Maurenn - GASP!!! Those pieces are fabulous!!!

Kara, I love that you were brave enough to do something you'd always wanted to do. I'm going to use you as my inspiration to do the same because your dress is gorgeous.

What amazing talents people have!!! And those are just the ones that can be shown visually!


----------



## Thumper

Shelly! *gasp* aMAZING! wow. Are those in your store?!? I am going to have to show my DH your site, he loves the natural gemstones, heck..he loves all jewelry but especially rare, unique pieces. Just gorgeous, I'm thinkin' I need something like that! lol

Jill, that's awesome! I love that I'm always 'learning' with the sewing. Don't pick stretchy fabric for a first project, those are a wee bit harder to sew. I didn't know that, so jumped right in! lol Lets just say my 'seam ripper' got a helluva workout. ound: I still make mistakes sometimes, usually when I'm tired or distracted, but all sewers do.. don't let anything discourage you. I can point you to a few helpful websites or books if you are interested.

My micas came in the other day and I FINALLY had a chance to sit down and fiddle with them, I made my first two eyeshadows! One is a "coral" it looks better ON than in the jar, and the other one is a reddish copper. I'm gonna save a fortune! These micas will last a lifetime! lol My husband will be so stoked. haha.

Anyone need a custom rare eyeshadow? Lime green? Neon orange? I can do it!!!!! Lemme know!!! ;D This is really fun and I'm actually using my 2nd grade "color wheel" education! ound:

Kara


----------



## havaluv

Thanks, you guys! You've made my day! 

Kara, I don't have any of my own jewelry in my store, just the gems and gold. I sell to other designers and hobbyists who then design their own jewelry. I do have lots of pretty gemstones and high karat gold findings in my store. My biggest problem is stopping myself from raiding the inventory for my own personal pleasure! Every time I make something new, my husband wants to know where I got the stuff to make THAT. :suspicious:

I think it is so cool that you are making eyeshadows, Kara! I would have you make me plum and pink, but I think the mica is what highlights my...oh, I hate to say it..._wrinkles_! It's hell getting older!


----------



## Dawna

WHOA Shelly, how PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima

Shelly, your jewellry is beautiful. I love natural gemstones, especially emeralds and diamonds.

There are some lovely pieces at this site. I thought you might enjoy seeing them. The jewelry is made in the base metal silver with gold vermeil studded with precious and semi-precious authentic gemstones.

http://www.artkarat.com/main/ProductPage.aspx?CatID=1&Name=Necklaces


----------



## havaluv

Oh no, Poornima...there goes about 5 hours of my life! You know I'm going to have to scour every page of that site!  Thanks for posting it! And thanks for the compliment too.


----------



## pjewel

The jewelry is gorgeous! I did a few pieces many years ago when my son was dating a girl whose father was a gem dealer. He insisted I try and I still have a couple of very simple pieces. My favorite is also the emeralds. That is *so* my taste.


----------



## Poornima

Shelly and Geri, I have seen the actual pieces when they exhibit in various US cities. The pieces are really nice. Some pieces are too ethnic as it is hard to pair them with the Western style attire, especially, semi-formal and informal. They really go well with the Indian dresses and sarees. 

Geri, good to know we share the same taste, the Havs and the emeralds :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv

Geri, you don't do it anymore? I'd like to see what you made. 

I started a long time ago when I was teaching elementary school. I found I didn't always have time to create a big painting, but I could find 20 minutes to make a pretty pair of earrings. It's instant gratification!  It satisfied that need to create when I didn't have much time. 

Poornima, I love those ethnic pieces. I love saris too. I wish we dressed like that. Feminine and colorful. I love looking at the wedding albums of my Indian friends....so breathtaking!


----------



## Poornima

Shelly, just come over and we will dress up.....Indian style :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv

Aaaahhhh! If I were still in San Jose I would take you up on that in a New York minute, Poornima!!!


----------



## Paige

Everyone does amazing artwork. I do good to make a stick person look right. :biggrin1:

I cross stitch, but that is really cheating. It's like paint by number, but with thread. 

You are all very amazing artist.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Paige said:


> I cross stitch, but that is really cheating. It's like paint by number, but with thread.


*Not true, not true!!! *I thought I'd enjoy cross stitching and gave it a try. Yeah right! There's nothing easy about it and when I got done (okay quit, I didn't actually finish the piece) it didn't look anything like the pattern!


----------



## kelrobin

Shelly, your jewelry is incredible!!!!!! Can't wait to see more . . . and love the dress too . . . we need to see it ON . . .



> I am going to have to show my DH your site, he loves the natural gemstones, heck..he loves all jewelry but especially rare, unique pieces.


Kara, may I borrow your DH for awhile? :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima

Jill in Mich said:


> *Not true, not true!!! *I thought I'd enjoy cross stitching and gave it a try. Yeah right! There's nothing easy about it and when I got done (okay quit, I didn't actually finish the piece) it didn't look anything like the pattern!


I agreee, Jill. It takes patience to do crossstich. Paige, I would love to see pictures of your work. I really enjoy all kinds of embroidery and thread work.

My mother used to sew, knit, and embroider. She was excellent at all three. I have a few of her books. The Japanese and the British books on sewing, embroidery, knitting from the 60s to early 80s are fabulolus. Many are out of print.

Here is the Amazon link to one of my favorites that discovered a few years ago.

Amazon.com: Royal School of Needlework: Embroidery Techniques: Sally Saunders: Books


----------



## Thumper

[email protected] said:


> Shelly, your jewelry is incredible!!!!!! Can't wait to see more . . . and love the dress too . . . we need to see it ON . . .
> 
> Kara, may I borrow your DH for awhile? :biggrin1:


LOL!  My husband is a gem! I was telling Shelly that he used to be a jeweler and I hit the JACKPOT because he loves buying me jewelry! you and every woman that I know wants to borrow my husband! ound:

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls

OMG - I adore that jewelery. Tourmaline is one of my favorites. You did a beautiful job with all of those pieces.

And Kara, since everyone wants to borrow your husband, would he happen to have a similarly inclined brother? I could do that you know. LOL


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Shelly! What absolutely remarkable work! The tourmaline piece is my most favorite, just breath taking! What a beautiful gift you have!

When I was much younger, an elderly diamond dealer befriended me, knowing how much I loved gems and jewelry and offered to send me to school in Quincy, IL. Unfortunately I was a newlywed and I couldn't afford to be without a paycheck plus leave my husband so I had to pass on his generous offer. One of my few regrets in life.

I was recently in a Gauthier studio (wear art) where I could have easily spent my entire retirement fund. www.jewelrybygauthier.com

Kara,
You're talents are limitless! You SO need to be on that designer show on Bravo!
I can't wait to see you modeling that dress yourself!

Beverly


----------



## Judy A

I am so impressed with everyone's creativity and artistic talents! I tried crocheting (sp?) once.....grandchild number 3's baby blanket is still unfinished in my closet and grandchild number 14 is due in November!! It's was my first attempt and I didn't know how to finish it.....unlike Kara, I didn't do my own research to find out how, LOL!!


----------



## Thumper

> Kara,
> You're talents are limitless! You SO need to be on that designer show on Bravo!
> I can't wait to see you modeling that dress yourself!


LOL! I am SOOo very addicted to that show, Project Runway! I have watched every episode, all four seasons, several times on You Tube and DVD, and I've watched Project Catwalk (the European version) AND Project Runway Canada on You Tube! I would LOVE to do that show, howEVER, the time constraints totally scare me! I need WAY more than 10 hours to make something spectacular! And 30 min in a fabric store? OMG. I'd surely fail miserably! I "overthink" things and second guess too much. Thanks, though! I'll have to wear it soon and get a pic 



> I am so impressed with everyone's creativity and artistic talents! I tried crocheting (sp?) once.....grandchild number 3's baby blanket is still unfinished in my closet and grandchild number 14 is due in November!! It's was my first attempt and I didn't know how to finish it.....unlike Kara, I didn't do my own research to find out how, LOL!!


Judy, WOW! you taught yourself without a book or website/video/YouTube tutorial?!!!! NOW...*THAT is impressive!* you must've done something right, instinctively, since its halfway finished!  I guess I love learning about new things, it keeps me engaged in life.  I probably should've pursued a job with more research/analytical needs, *sigh* I have been chatting with a really neat, bright newbie on PM's and I think she has my dream degree!

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Beautiful work Shelly!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Paige said:


> Everyone does amazing artwork. I do good to make a stick person look right. :biggrin1:
> 
> I cross stitch, but that is really cheating. It's like paint by number, but with thread.
> 
> You are all very amazing artist.


Ha! You should see the mess I can make of cross stitch. I think it's an art to do.


----------



## Moko

So, for alot of years, crewel embroidery, needlepoint and crosstitch were my proven "birth control method" ("One minute, Hon! One more row and I'll be right there!")

Anyone who does needle art KNOWS how addictive it can be...good thing my eyes lasted so many years, or I'd probably have nine kids!

At last count, I've done over 150 needlework projects, most of them gifts for others...these are just a few that hang on our walls!


----------



## JASHavanese

Moko said:


> So, for alot of years, crewel embroidery, needlepoint and crosstitch were my proven "birth control method" ("One minute, Hon! One more row and I'll be right there!")
> 
> Anyone who does needle art KNOWS how addictive it can be...good thing my eyes lasted so many years, or I'd probably have nine kids!




ound:ound:ound: Oh that's too funny. Your work is beautiful!!
I made a throw in cross stitch that had roses in every other square. I spent about 8 months making it and loved it so much it was hard to part with but I made it for my inlaws. When I mailed it, I also sent the extra thread in case something needed to be repaired down the road. I sent it to them for Christmas and was so proud of it.......until my MIL called and asked why I sent the thread and wanted to know if it was to finish the throw. LOL that was the last time I made something to give as a Christmas present.


----------



## havaluv

WOW! Maureen, those are stunning! I LOVE the floral ones especially.

Beverly, Oh, I wish I had the skills to make that kind of jewelry too. Someday maybe I'll take a class. Too bad we can't take one together. My elderly neighbor used to make similar jewelry to that on the website you posted. She has a diamond ring that just floors me, really simple, but the cool thing is, the diamond moves freely back and forth in the ring. I have no idea how she did it, she must have it set in a groove of sorts, it's just mesmerizing!

For now I'll be satisfied with simple beading techniques. It's amazing what you can do with just the very basic techniques.


----------



## Poornima

Maureen, that's awesome. You have created fabulous pieces! What patience and skill you have! Please do post more pictures.


----------



## Lina

Everyone here is so talented in different ways I love it! 

I started out cross stitching but now I knit a lot more (okay, I don't really cross stitch anymore). I have an unfinished Christmas skirt that I have been wanting to finish for 10 years! All that's left is the backstitches (the cross stitches are all done), but I always forget to get to it. Sadly, I don't have any pictures of my cross stitch work, as I gave them away to different people and at the time I didn't take pictures of them. The only thing I have is the one I gave my mom that she took a picture of... it's nowhere as good as Maureen's work, though.


----------



## havaluv

That's wonderful, Lina! We all need to remember to take pictures of our work before we give it away!


----------



## Moko

Lina--

I love those cross-stitch pieces...there's something about them that says "HOME"...

FINISH THE CHRISTMAS SKIRT! Get it out now!

OR...bring it to the playdate, and I'll finish it for you! I LOVE doing that!


----------



## Missy

OH MY! I am sure I am going to leave someone out and I don't mean to-- So let me just say everything on this thread is amazing. You all ROCK!!!


----------



## Jane

This is a great thread. I am really enjoying seeing everyone's talents!

I have many unfishished things....short attention span....


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow, Maureen and Lina - those are beautiful. Maureen - I love the floral pieces. You too have almost convinced me to try again. Thankfully, Jane reminded me of my biggest problem - lots of started projects with too short of an attention span.


----------



## Moko

Jill in Mich said:


> my biggest problem - lots of started projects with too short of an attention span.


Been there, done that! ound:

Suggestion: Take all of the started-projects, put them in a pretty basket or box, and place them right next to your favorite chair. Pick up a different one everyday...it will solve the attention-span challenge, it'll present you with variety...AND they'll get done! 

Sometimes, picking up an unfinished project becomes very motivating, because, like a glass half-FULL, it's a project "almost DONE!" :whoo:

Pictures, pictures, we want PICTURES! Have fun!


----------



## Jane

Oh, that's a clever idea! 

Second problem of mine....can't remember where I stored the unfinished projects....:suspicious:


----------



## Moko

Jane said:


> Oh, ....can't remember where I stored the unfinished projects....:suspicious:


ound:ound:ound:ound:

You could always say the dog ate 'em! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper

What I do with the UFO's...is I put them in 2 groups..do I really WANT this? Will I LOVE IT?

and then the "What was I thinking" group, and those usually go to the trash, or goodwill if they can. lol

That should cut down some of your UFO's. I really try to finish project A before I start Project B these days..

Kara


----------



## Lina

Kara, knitters call the "what was I thinking group" frogged items. I have SO MANY frogged projects, I have no idea what to do with it all. And the problem is that some of the frogged things are frogged because I hated the wool knitted up... so I can frog the project, but how do I frog the yarn? LOL.


----------



## Moko

Hey, Lina!

If there's an ample amount of yarn to be frogged (I never heard that term before, but it's cool...), you can make preemie baby hats for your local hospital, or donate the yarn to a nursing home for the residents who can still knit and/or crochet. Lots of churches also have groups that knit hats for the homeless, or prayer shawls for the sick, or small blankets as lap blankets...


----------



## Lina

Maureen, I do knit hats for preemie babies already. I work at the Weill Cornell hospital and there is a group of us that knit hats. The problem with the yarn that will be frogged (at least the one I'm thinking of right now) is that it's very thick (uses size 15 needles). But perhaps I can give it to a church group or something. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Moko

Lina--

I'm not surprised that you donate your time for the preemie hats...everything I've gotten to know about you on this Forum points to that. :angel::angel:

I am a knitting dummy...have only learned (mindless) crochet, and truth be told, whenever I make a baby blanket it's the same (mindless!) pettern that takes no expertise at all! Knitting has always eluded me (or I, it!)...ound:ound:


----------



## ivyagogo

Here's a drawing I did of me and Gryff. Seriously, thanks for making me feel like such a talentless loser! You all do such wonderful work.


----------



## Lina

Ivy, that is so CUTE!


----------



## Diana

ivyagogo said:


> Here's a drawing I did of me and Gryff. Seriously, thanks for making me feel like such a talentless loser! You all do such wonderful work.


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## havaluv

ound: Ivy, just remember what Picasso said: 

"As a child I drew like Raphael, it took the rest of my life to draw like a child."

"Every child is an artist. The problem is how to remain an artist once we grow up."

_Pablo Picasso _


----------



## Poornima

Lina, that's a beautiful needlework.


----------



## irnfit

I did this needlepoint many years ago for my Dad.


----------



## Lina

Michele, I really love it! And that's saying a lot since clowns freak me out. :suspicious:


----------



## Moko

Michelle--

Beautiful work! Your Dad must have loved that!


----------



## Poornima

Michele, that's beautiful!


----------



## irnfit

Remember Emmett Kelly? My Dad loved the hobo. His dream was to hop a freight train and travel around the country. So I did this hobo/clown for him.


----------



## marjrc

I'm in awe ladies! I don't even know where to start,..... but Kara, that outfit is gorgeous! I really love the colors and the hoodie is a GREAT idea! I'm not a seamstress and get stressed just hemming pants, but I do have a very simple Brother sewing machine and got into it when i did my quilt block, so might just tackle some quilting project soon.

The jewelry, Shelly, is stunning! WOW ! Very creative, just beautiful!

I never tried cross-stitching or any of those needle crafts, though I did crochet and knit a teeny tiny bit one summer when my g'ma showed me. Scarves, that's what I made..... scarves! LOL

Ivy, your drawing is .... um...... well, artistic!!! Yup.  You're funny! ound:

Maureen those are gorgeous stitched works of art! I love the florals a lot ! You are right about unfinished projects. I like your idea about tackling one for a; bit, then switching to another. Gosh, I have sooooo many scrapbooking projects I want to do, it's not even funny. 

there is a ton of talent here! it's wonderful to see!!!


----------



## elregalohavanese

*artwork*















ok, so I am not so artistic...but I do make planters out of old windows and sell them and I also own and operate a porcelain doll business...though with today's economy...business is non existent...but it is a hobby we enjoy. The dolls start out as a gallon of liquid slip and end up like the one pictured. I hope I can attach the pictures..Susan
ok, so I managed to resize them small enough...but forgot to rotate....oops


----------



## lfung5

Wow, we do have a lot of creative members! My artwork is a little different. I do hair and makeup.


----------



## Poornima

Fabulous work, Linda! The range of looks you created is amazing.


----------



## havaluv

Wow! That's so neat, Linda. I'm so jealous of those models. It would be fun to have someone do up a whole new me...even if it was just for a little while!


----------



## marjrc

Susan, it would be great to see those pics larger, but I love the planter! Very creative!

Linda, I didn't know you did that! Very cool, indeed. And yes, artistic for sure.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Linda wow - what a fun job. Oh to look like just one of those models...sigh. In another life.


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm just constantly amazed, but not surprised, at the spectacular talent here on the forum with it's members! Linda, do you find those skills carry over to the grooming area?

Beverly


----------



## mugsy & me

i enjoy being an amateur photographer...click on my flickr link for a look...if you like.

joe


----------



## juliav

Joe,

I really like your pictures, especially the black and white ones. Of course the shots of little Mugsy are adorable.


----------



## lfung5

BeverlyA said:


> I'm just constantly amazed, but not surprised, at the spectacular talent here on the forum with it's members! Linda, do you find those skills carry over to the grooming area?
> 
> Beverly


Thanks for all the compliments! I think I have an easier time grooming because of my hair experience. Although, sometimes I give my guys such bad cuts because I am in a hurry! I showed Laurie F how to groom 1 time and she is better than me. Go figure.


----------



## mugsy & me

juliav said:


> Joe,
> 
> I really like your pictures, especially the black and white ones. Of course the shots of little Mugsy are adorable.


thanks julia.

joe


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful photos, Joe!! I really like the street scenes and b&w just makes them all the more poignant, I find. 

My cousin from Edmonton is visiting Sat. and I have quite a lot of family there, so it's cool to see pics of parts of the city.


----------



## Lina

I'm reviving this old thread because I just finished knitting this tank top for a friend's 3 year old daughter and I loved it so much, I wanted to share it with you all. It was also my first time ever crocheting anything (only the edging - the rest is knit, of course). I've come to the conclusion that crocheting is really really easy to learn. I'm sure it gets harder very quickly, but the basic stitches are very easy to understand and do once you know how to knit. Same concept, one needle, LOL.

Anyway, here it is... hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Cheryl

Lina--that is beautiful. Can you add a picture with the little girl modeling it?


----------



## Leeann

Lina that is adorable, great job.


----------



## Poornima

Carolina, I love it. I love the color combination and it is so stylish. It will be so cute to see the little girl wearing it.


----------



## pjewel

Lina,

It's so cute. I'm sure the little girl will love it. I used to knit and crochet years ago and I found that crocheting was much easier and much faster to create something.


----------



## Julie

Lina----that is very cute! Nice job.....

I don't know whether crocheting is easier then knitting or not,but once you learn the stitches/abbrev. for stitches in crochet--you can make anything. Crocheting though has limits---it always seem like there are cute designs in knit to me. I sure wish I would of been open to learning how to knit when I was a kid....:croc:


----------



## mintchip

It is beautiful! 
Where do you find the time to do everything........


----------



## Thumper

Oh I love that!!!! I wish I could knit! 

Kara


----------



## Lina

Thanks all! Learning to knit might be harder than crochet but it's definitely not impossible! Kara and Julie, you should pick up some needles and some yarn and get cracking! 

Cheryl, she lives in Maryland so I'm sending it off to her today or tomorrow. I'm not sure if it will be too big on her or not (she just turned 3 and the pattern is for a 3-4 year old) but I will ask her to take a picture for me!

Sally, I don't sleep.... :suspicious:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Cheryl said:


> Lina--that is beautiful. Can you add a picture with the little girl modeling it?


I agree! So fun! I started a project from my best friend's baby, Ruby, and now I hate it, so I'm frogging and starting again.


----------



## Jane

Carolina, that is just beautiful! You are really talented with those needles!!


----------



## Dawna

That is so sweet! I want to learn to knit!!! And play golf, and about 59 other things too, but knitting is high up on the list.


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> Sally, I don't sleep.... :suspicious:


I knew it!ound:ound: 
*You are so talented Carolina!*


----------



## marjrc

That is so nice, Carolina!!! I love it. So you dont' sleep, eh? Well no wonder! I bet you and Kimberly are up all night doing all that you gals do! lol 

Great top!


----------



## havaluv

Carolina, that is just gorgeous! What a lucky little girl! I love the colors and it's so special that it will be a one of a kind!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Carolina, that is absolutely adorable - I just love it. That is one lucky three year old.


----------



## Lina

Paige, that's amazing work! Beautiful!


----------



## Paige

What a cute dress. Knitting is something I haven't tried. I don't think my dress would of looked anything like yours Lina. I can't wait to see a picture of her in it.


----------



## Dawna

Whoa Paige! That is cool! You are talented!! I did some crewel when my boys were babies. I loved it. Just don't have any spare time at the moment. Business, havanese, sports, horses, cattle, blah, blah.


----------



## Julie

Beautiful needlework Paige------just beautiful!:clap2:

I want to see the one you'll eventually do of your havs boys! Though now you'll want to add Simon...see there's a reason you haven't started that yet! 

One of these days,I'll dig out some crochet of mine and show you-----


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Paige! Those are lovely! I have no patience for such intricate work, but I do like looking at it. lol Great stuff!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Oh my goodness! I popped over to this thread when it was linked in a post about fall foliage. The amount of creativity here is astounding. I've looked at every single post BUT am not going to comment because I'd surely miss someone. Let me just say it was a treat to find all the lovely things inside this thread. It deserves to be bumped up so others can see it and contribute too.

I have a creative soul but poor small motor skills and I'm kinda messy to boot.  So I struggle to find something that I really enjoy doing that actually turns out at all the way I envision it.  But I finally found digital photography which I love AND find satisfying in a creative sense. And it's also instant gratification (which is another of my personality traits or shortcomings depending on how you look at it!) And that led me to scrapbooking, which I also do "digitally", and for me sort of straddles the line between art and craft. Here are a couple of my things that I love...

a picture of a daylily in my neighbor's yard








An arty type page:








and one of my favorite scrapbook pages:








My scrapbook stuff is in a gallery at digital scrapbook place galleries Isshinryu_mom just in case you're a scrapper.

And some of my photos are at PBASE


----------



## Jill in Mich

Ann, your pieces are absolutely amazing. You have so many creative talents that are expressed in your scrapbooking - photography, artistry, poetry...I love how you express yourself! 

And by the way....no more excuses for not having a camera with you on playdates!!!!


----------



## havaluv

Wow, Ann, I'm so impressed! I wish I knew how to scrapbook digitally! These pictures (and the ones in your gallery) just blow me away.


----------



## pjewel

Okay, how about if I turn this in a different direction. Would you consider this art or just artsy. As I've mentioned in the past, I do interior design and staging of houses. Here's a recent one I've done. Just a couple of before and afters.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Very cool Geri. It definitely takes talent to be able to "see" simple changes that can make such a difference in a room. So when are you coming to Michigan? My house could definitely use your touch!


----------



## Julie

These are so cool! Ann your scrap booking is wonderful-and pictures? WOW!

Geri-there is definitely art there in my book! I love to see things like this for my own house...but I know you do lots of creative things---I know you do!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Geri, I wish you could come to my house and create such beauty! What a fun thing to do!


----------



## Sheri

Geri, I can't believe what a HUGR change in atmosphere just a few, really small, additions made to that table wall!! It went from "well, that's okay, but, somehow blah" to "That's finished and classy, now!" Way to go. I would like to be able to do that.

Shrei


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Thats a gorgeous quilt!
> 
> Jan, I love your paintings! I am currently SITTING on one! lol  Nah, seriously, it is the throw from last year's Nationals that I keep on my lil loveseat that Gucci and I hang out with. Lovely!
> 
> Everyone that comes over and sees it...asks me if it is GUCCI on the blanket! LOL
> 
> Oh and that photo restoration! WOW. Impressive. That looks like such a fun, rewarding thing to do.
> Kara


LOL it sounds so funny that you're sitting on my art ound:
I took pictures of the puppies with that throw as a background.


----------



## JASHavanese

Wow Ann, where do you do the scrapbook online? I love it!


----------



## pjewel

Sheri said:


> Geri, I can't believe what a HUGR change in atmosphere just a few, really small, additions made to that table wall!! It went from "well, that's okay, but, somehow blah" to "That's finished and classy, now!" Way to go. I would like to be able to do that.
> 
> Shrei


It really is amazing the difference it makes. Take a look at another space or two.


----------



## JASHavanese

The artwork here is stunning! Everything from makeup and hair to cross stitch to sewing, photography......wow, wow, wow!! I haven't found the jewelry yet but am on a search for it


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> It really is amazing the difference it makes. Take a look at another space or two.


Geri, do you have a spare room? I have that same bedspread on the guest bed and love it. I can have a bag packed in no time :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

I found the jewelry........stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Here ya go, Marj! Mind you, its not "done", but its the last time it will be on the dress form, I just need to sew the cowl to the hoodie and the hoodie to the tank top and maybe raise the neckline a little? IDK. Lots of cleavage going on. lol I think it turned out awesome, I love LOVE the way the oversize hoodie turned out (I drafted the whole top pattern, so I'm really pleased!) I think I might be adding hoodies to everything now! ound: Big ONES! lol And I love all the colors in this, very 'me'.
> 
> Kara


When do we get to see a picture of you in this beauty Kara? I'm trying to catch up with all the work people do and wow you all are so talented!!


----------



## JASHavanese

havaluv said:


> I think it is so cool that you are making eyeshadows, Kara! I would have you make me plum and pink, but I think the mica is what highlights my...oh, I hate to say it..._wrinkles_! It's hell getting older!


Oh do I agree!!! Kara, what color brings out blue eyes?


----------



## marjrc

Ann, your photography is stunning! I, too, scrapbook, though not digitally and thoroughly enjoyed looking at your work! I'm impressed with all of it and I really love the Two Sparrows. 

I did a ton of scrapbooking about 2 yrs. ago, but have done very little since. I was completely addicted to Lifetime Moments and had no life, other than scrapping and being on the computer! Then I got a Havanese puppy and it ALL changed!! ound: I also make cards, and have done some stamping/paper crafts. Here is a look at some of my s/book pages.... http://gallery.lifetimemoments.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&page=21&ppuser=7326

I have 21 pages of pictures up at the gallery there! Yikes!! lol

Geri, of course it's art since it is your way of expressing your creativity. I love what you did to make all those spaces more inviting, enticing potential buyers. It is sad, but true that many rooms get forgotten and adding some fabric, artwork, candles and texture really changes the energy of the space. Great job!


----------



## marjrc

Some of my pastel paintings done several years ago......


----------



## marjrc

A pastel painting of my daughter, when she'd fallen asleep on the rocking chair at about age 3-4. My little angel..... (who is now a holy terror at almost 14!!! ) :brick:


----------



## Paige

Marj, you do amazing work. I always wished I could paint, but I do good to draw stick people. You should get back and start painting pictures of havs. I know I would love to see those.


----------



## pjewel

Marj,

I'd love to own one of your pieces -- incredible!


----------



## Paige

Geri, Wow what a difference in the rooms you decorated. I too love to decorate. I would love to have your job.


----------



## JASHavanese

*I hit the Havanese lotto!*

Wow, look what I just got. I already had the throw but Carol sent me the tile, catalog, and mousepad with the Denver National logo I did. That was really sweet of her!
So here's some of my artwork


----------



## JASHavanese

Paige said:


> Geri, Wow what a difference in the rooms you decorated. I too love to decorate. I would love to have your job.


Help me talk Geri into visiting us :biggrin1: She could get a puppy fix and tell me what to change to sell the house faster!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

marjrc said:


> A pastel painting of my daughter, when she'd fallen asleep on the rocking chair at about age 3-4. My little angel..... (who is now a holy terror at almost 14!!! ) :brick:


How could anything this sweet turn into a holy terror?????
J/K... I have my own 17 year old holy terror so I totally get it. 
Beautiful, beautiful paintings, marj. I can't imagine what it would be like
to be able to create something like this.

I also just went through your scrapbook gallery.... we could be scrapping sisters, I think! I adored your work... made me want to hook up my hard drive and wade through my digi-papers and stuff and scrap something. I had to sort of slow down the scrapbooking a little over a year ago when I got sick. Sitting for hours at a desk with the computer and a digital tablet was just too painful. I keep looking for a way to get back to it. Of course, now that I have Roxie I'm probably too busy to scrap much... she is as bad as a baby!


----------



## pjewel

JASHavanese said:


> Help me talk Geri into visiting us :biggrin1: She could get a puppy fix and tell me what to change to sell the house faster!


Though I'd love to come and there is nothing I'd like more than a puppy fix, why don't you get me photos of each room and I can tell you what to do to make it sell faster.


----------



## JASHavanese

pjewel said:


> Though I'd love to come and there is nothing I'd like more than a puppy fix, why don't you get me photos of each room and I can tell you what to do to make it sell faster.


I think I'll take you up on that! Thanks Geri.
*warning* If you tell me I have to take the wallpaper off of the kitchen walls, I'll come through the monitor at you LOL. I did that in the bedroom and NEVER want to do it again!!


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> A pastel painting of my daughter, when she'd fallen asleep on the rocking chair at about age 3-4. My little angel..... (who is now a holy terror at almost 14!!! ) :brick:


I love it Marj. Aren't they adorable when they're sleeping? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

isshinryu_mom said:


> I also just went through your scrapbook gallery.... we could be scrapping sisters, I think! I adored your work... made me want to hook up my hard drive and wade through my digi-papers and stuff and scrap something. I had to sort of slow down the scrapbooking a little over a year ago when I got sick. Sitting for hours at a desk with the computer and a digital tablet was just too painful. I keep looking for a way to get back to it. Of course, now that I have Roxie I'm probably too busy to scrap much... she is as bad as a baby!


Thank you everyone! :biggrin1:

Ann, since I've had Ricky and Sammy, I've probably taken 10x as many pics as I used to and I used to take a LOT of them. Ironically, I don't have as much time to scrap any of them!!! :frusty: ound:

I used to do graphic stuff on the computer, like what Jan does with photos and backgrounds. I killed my shoulders and neck doing that, but I loved it and was addicted to it. The computer can really put a hamper on our health, but then i couldn't live without it! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> I used to do graphic stuff on the computer, like what Jan does with photos and backgrounds. I killed my shoulders and neck doing that, but I loved it and was addicted to it. The computer can really put a hamper on our health, but then i couldn't live without it! :biggrin1:


Ouch, I feel for you. I used to be addicted to it too. I had a couple of psp lists and had an advanced contest list. We started off only sending graphics under 300 in size and then a gal asked if we could send quite large ones. This was back in the days of slow service but we tried it and loved it. Pat taught us all so much and she became my good friend and mentor. I've kept in touch with her for about 10 years and she's one awesome lady. I knew she had health problems but she didn't like to talk about it. I just found out in email 2 days ago that she won't be with us much longer :Cry: so I called her husband and he is hoping he has her at Thanksgiving. Your hamper on health really hit home. I think you may be right and her husband blamed years of sitting at a pc 16-20 hours a day and smoking while there for killing her slowly. Doing artwork made her happy though. She did all forms of art and did all the drawings for a book.......and darnit I can't remember the name of it. If you got tubes that were passed around, I'll bet you have a lot of her work. There are only 2 people I know that can tube like that and the other gal got off lists years ago. I called her yesterday to tell her about Pat and that wasn't an easy call to make but it will give both of them the closure they need. :Cry:


----------



## Poornima

Marj, great paintings! Your work is really amazing. 

Everyone's art is really so nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julie

Marj,
Your paintings are beautiful-just beautiful! You should get back into that if you can...fabulous!!!!

Jan,
Your artwork is fabulous also! I remember finding out you had did the artwork for the National in Colorado...Amazing work!

Geri,
I love what you have done. It is amazing how someone else's eye can see what should be there and what needs to disappear. I love that amazing transformation in the bedroom.

Good Job Ladies!:clap2:


----------



## ivyagogo

I have to reiterate my reply from 10 pages or so back that I am so in awe of everyone here and that I am a competely talentless loser! I have knitted in the past and I really like it, but everything I ever made was nothing anybody would ever wear! I can make granny squares, but I can't figure out how to crochet anything else. I would really love to learn how to quilt, but I don't even have or know how to use a sewing machine. Is it difficult?

I have done a good job putting together the yearbook at my son's school for the past few years. Here is a sample of some of the pages:


----------



## marjrc

Oooo Ivy, that is so neat! Great job!

Jan, I too loved doing PSP work, tubing and giving sig tags to so many forums, I can't even count! I spent hours each day and making my arms, hips and neck worse from the stiffness and inactivity. I had to pull myself away and found scrapbooking. I just won't get into the digital s/b though because it will mean me spending even MORE time on here! Bad enough as it is...... lol 

I am very sorry to hear about Pat. I just might have seen her work since I've seen quite a bit of it. I made sig tags for over almost two yrs. It is hard to lose someone you know.


----------



## Julie

That's cool Ivy---I like how you put the year book together. It all takes a natural knack for seeing things and putting things together a certain way. I honestly think everyone has talent it's just that some people are more reserved and maybe just not encouraged enough to pursue further on. Whatever you enjoy doing Ivy,no matter what it is--just do it--go for it....:thumb:You'll be surprised at what you can do and the more you do it,the better you get!


----------



## ivyagogo

Thanks Julie. I have enjoyed working on the yearbooks. The payoff is really nice, seeing the kids get all excited. 

I really would like to learn how to quilt. Maybe Santa will bring me a sewing machine.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Oooo Ivy, that is so neat! Great job!
> 
> Jan, I too loved doing PSP work, tubing and giving sig tags to so many forums, I can't even count! I spent hours each day and making my arms, hips and neck worse from the stiffness and inactivity. I had to pull myself away and found scrapbooking. I just won't get into the digital s/b though because it will mean me spending even MORE time on here! Bad enough as it is...... lol
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about Pat. I just might have seen her work since I've seen quite a bit of it. I made sig tags for over almost two yrs. It is hard to lose someone you know.


I'd like to find the online scrapbooking. It looks neat. I don't have time now but would like to play with it in the future.
Pat didn't do tags, just artwork. She'd make her own trees, color her own pictures, etc. Her tubes are sought after though and there are CD's with just her tubes out there. One time the other great tuber I know sent Pat a picture of a peacock with his tail full spread with all those tiny lines in the feathers sticking out from it. It was a joke and she told Pat she didn't have time to tube it for someone so she wondered if Pat would do it. Darned if she didn't do it!! I don't know how many hours she spent on that but it had to be a lot. She got every single detail of that peacock! No way could I ever do something with detail that tiny but darned if she didn't do it. The the other great tuber felt bad (and laughed) because it was supposed to be a joke and instead Pat did it. 
All of her stuff is realistic, no comic goodies. People, trees, furniture, plants, etc. She loved to send out a blank room and say here, put the things in to make it a nice looking room.
Take care of that body....you're stuck with it :biggrin1: Doing detail work can put a strain on your body


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

Wow, where is your beautiful paintings:-D


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just stumbled across this tread and I'm in awe of the well of talent on this forum! Although I'm now feeling quite talentless! LOL 

I can't sew, craft much, or paint but I make a REALLY yummy chocolate pound cake and wonderful frosted sugar cookies that both get requested often. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

This is my first knitted pair of gloves... they're fingerless, but fun nonetheless. I'm very proud of them and finally I knit something for ME!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Wow.... they are beautiful... such a fabulous color!


----------



## havaluv

Carolina, I love them, I WANT some! Those are so pretty!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're beautiful!!


----------



## pjewel

Lina,

Love them, the color, the stitches, everything. Now if you could slide them up a little and keep knitting, I'd like a sweater to match.


----------



## Lina

Thanks all! Geri, LOL, if only it were that easy to make a sweater!


----------



## irnfit

Great job, Lina. I love the cable stitch.


----------



## Jane

Carolina, you are a pro knitter. Those are beautiful. The color is amazing too! How long did it take you to make them?


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> This is my first knitted pair of gloves... they're fingerless, but fun nonetheless. I'm very proud of them and finally I knit something for ME!


The gloves are really neat without fingers in them. People always take gloves off because they can't feel things when they wear them and this solves that! 
:clap2::cheer2:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I just stumbled across this tread and I'm in awe of the well of talent on this forum! Although I'm now feeling quite talentless! LOL
> 
> I can't sew, craft much, or paint but I make a REALLY yummy chocolate pound cake and wonderful frosted sugar cookies that both get requested often. :biggrin1:


Then you're an artist in the kitchen Ann!


----------



## Lina

Jane, it took me exactly 1 month to make them, but I am working on 5 different things right now, LOL. To give you a more exact idea, when I knit the second glove without working on anything else, it took me 3 days with working on it 3-4 hours a day while watching TV. So about 24 hours of work for the pair. I'm not too fast of a knitter, though!

Jan, I know, that's why I made some... for when I walk Kubrick, especially.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> I am very sorry to hear about Pat. I just might have seen her work since I've seen quite a bit of it. I made sig tags for over almost two yrs. It is hard to lose someone you know.


She didn't make it to Thanksgiving :Cry::Cry::Cry: and passed away a few days ago. Look at your tubes and I'll bet you have some where the file has PJW in it. She didn't do tags but created art instead and was the best tuber I've known, not to mention one heck of a fantastic woman. When I get my computer back I'll have to show you some of the work she did. I can do a good job of tubing but this woman was miles ahead of anyone else I know.


----------



## Lilly's mom

What is "tubeing"?


----------



## JASHavanese

Lilly's mom said:


> What is "tubeing"?


A tube is an image on a transparent background that you can put into artwork. You can remove something from an image and put it on a transparent background and that's called a tube. You can also draw something on a transparent background and that's also called a tube. You keep them because you can use them in different ways to create images. 
Look at the bottom picture here http://jashavanese.net/artwork.html. The dog on the steps wasn't a great picture of the dog so I took a better picture of the dog (the one with the blue background) and 'tubed' it and used that image instead. A lot of the plants you see in there are tubes also as is the bridge. Some I took from the picture she sent me, some I had on my hard drive. Since the background is transparent, you can fit them into what you're working on.


----------



## Sheri

Jan, that is really fascinating. Wow.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese

Sheri said:


> Jan, that is really fascinating. Wow.
> 
> Sheri


Thanks Sheri. That was a very special picture I did for Lisa as she lost that beautiful girl way too early in life, hence the addition of the bridge. It brought out a lot of emotion in me and I was determined to do my best for her.


----------



## marjrc

Lina, I love those! You have such incredible talent. I'm in awe.


----------



## BeverlyA

This is a stained glass window I made about 25 years ago for a very kind jeweler of mine.

Beverly


----------



## Julie

That is beautiful Beverly! Do you still make stained glass projects? I have always wanted to learn how to do it,but instead just admire the handiwork of a few pieces I see occasionally at shows.


----------



## Dawna

Cool Beverly!!
That's so pretty!


----------



## BeverlyA

Thanks so much. I haven't done any in years. Glass can be really expensive, which isn't so bad if it's going to be a permanent part of your house or something, but just as a craft or hobby, it was really adding up.

I so appreciate it because I've never felt at all creative and have tried to nurture it little by little.

Julie, I'm sure you could be doing it in your sleep with your talent girl! Dawna, your beds are awesome pieces of art! Everytime I look at this thread I am simply AMAZED! 

I'm so in awe of the members of this forum! 

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Very nice work, Beverly! I love stained glass, but I can see how it would get a bit expensive. I'm terrible. Once I get bit by the creative bug, I go nuts with buying supplies and tools and it adds up very quickly! I probably should have an "Artists' Garage Sale" ! LOL


----------



## Poornima

Beverly, that's so pretty!


----------



## karlabythec

My new hobby is digital scrapbooking...these are my first two pages and I just did them yesterday...Every little page background, flower, element, etc...are added by me where I want them. They aren't pre-arranged templates. 
I'll probably look back and laugh at them someday, but here they are...it is a very addicting hobby!
PS, the lady in the picture with my 2 girls is my mom and she is 70!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Your daughter is beautiful...there's no way the woman in the photo is 70 years old! You must have gotten some GREAT genes in your family!


----------



## pjewel

If she's 70 I must be 110. No way! 45, maybe.


----------



## karlabythec

Hahahahaha, you all are going to make her day! She is 70...no lie.  
I hope I get her genes and not my dads...lol


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karla-I have that same "vintage" cake cover. A friend gave it to me for my 41st birthday a few months ago and I love it. I'm sure my mom probably had the same one years ago. Cool to see the same one in a photo from across the country!


----------



## karlabythec

Ann, how funny. The cake plate was my grandma's...but I didn't have a cover with it...so my stepmom found that cover for me at an antique store and gave it to me.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think I have the same plate with it! It's very lightweight glass but I just love it! Such a sweet gift I thought.


----------



## marjrc

Karla, those are beautiful layouts!! I also scrap, but can't do the dig. It is too hard on my arms and shoulders to use the mouse so much, so I try not to overdo it on the computer. Not easy when you're already addicted to the dang thing!! lol 

Love your pages!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Karla, I love your scrapbooking pages. I hope I can get started after the New Year and do them for my grandsons. It looks like it would be so much fun...and take up lots of time - sorry dishes!! Post more pages when you get them ready....please!!!!


----------



## maryam187

*My first acrylic attempt*

I decided to paint. One pic is with and one without flash, will have to take a better picture tomorrow, the colors seem a little off on both pics.


----------



## pjewel

I love it, with or without, Maryam. Please don't do this to me. It makes me want to start painting again. Just what I need, one more addiction.


----------



## maryam187

Geri, LOL, you should see me right now, I'm so hyped I was just telling my brother 'good thing we live across the street from a 24h Walmart, so I can keep buying more canvas in the middle of the night', haha.


----------



## pjewel

That's hilarious. I'm a crazy coot too. I've been working on the HCA logo and you can see by the time that I'm just as addicted to that as everything else.  I probably need therapy.


----------



## Amy R.

Maryam, I am so impressed with your painting!

Geri, I just watched your photoshow and it literally brought tears to my eyes. Boy, could I ever identify with my two boys!! Well done.


----------



## Lina

Maryam, that painting is really nice! I like it.


----------



## pjewel

Amy R. said:


> Maryam, I am so impressed with your painting!
> 
> Geri, I just watched your photoshow and it literally brought tears to my eyes. Boy, could I ever identify with my two boys!! Well done.


Thanks Amy. It's funny, but when I did it, Milo was going through that stage. You could see it in his eyes. But you so soon forget. Now the two of them are inseparable and the best of buddies.


----------



## mintchip

Great painting Maryam


----------



## maryam187

Meeka, great job!!! You should sell those on www.etsy.com you can make big bucks with that kind of art!


----------



## BeverlyA

Maryam, your painting is beautiful!
Meeka, that bag is adorable, how clever!

Everytime I check this thread I'm more and more impressed!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very cute Meeka! I'm amazed at the talent on here! Maryam, love the painting! My MIL did a painting of Scooter for us for Christmas and it's the best gift I've ever received.


----------



## LuvCicero

Maryam, your painting is great...keep it up!!
Meeka, that is the cutest carrier!! It might be a good idea to take orders online...looks like a good business to me. It's adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Absolutely beautiful everyone. It is so fascinating to see each of you have different expressions of your creativity. And it does expand our view of each of you. Hugs to all...keep posting.


----------



## maryam187

My niece's first birthday is coming up and I decided to paint her an interactive wall-hanging. The little animals&co. will all have velcro patches on their back once they're laminated. This will allow her to reposition them. It was SO much fun painting this. I can only recommend painting, it's fairly easy if you keep it simple. 

Geri, I think it's time for you to pull those brushes, canvas' and colors out eace:


----------



## Lina

Maryam, that looks awesome! I'm sure you niece, brother and SIL will love it.


----------



## mintchip

Maryam that is beautiful!!!


----------



## pjewel

maryam187 said:


> My niece's first birthday is coming up and I decided to paint her an interactive wall-hanging. The little animals&co. will all have velcro patches on their back once they're laminated. This will allow her to reposition them. It was SO much fun painting this. I can only recommend painting, it's fairly easy if you keep it simple.
> 
> Geri, I think it's time for you to pull those brushes, canvas' and colors out eace:


I love, love, love it and they will too. What fun for her. I can't believe her first birthday is coming already. It went so fast.

As for me, one addiction at a time. It's now 1:37 a.m. and I just finished another logo for HCA. Tomorrow will be interesting. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maryam, that's so cute! I love gifts that are hand made, they're so special.


----------



## PepperToast

Maryam,

What a nice idea for a present and you did a great job. My favorite presents are the handmade one's. My kids are excited that next year will be a handmade Christmas year and with money saved we will rent a cabin somewhere snowy ala Little House on the Prairie. I am not sure if they really understand but I got them to agree!

Meeka


----------



## marjrc

Meeka, what a great idea! Your bag is beautiful and funky. I love it! Any pics of the other ones you made?

Maryam, what a sweet painting of Pablo! I also love the wall hanging for your niece. It will be so much fun for her. I see you even have Pablo in there. CUTE and fun! :whoo:


----------



## Lunastar

Wow so much talent!


----------



## marjrc

........

View attachment 22350​


----------



## mikeb

Some very talented people on here. I like to paint but I'm not as good as you guys. I do wood crafts which i paint, I'll have to take a picture of some of what I have made. Doesn't compare with all the talent here though.


----------



## marjrc

There's no comparing, Mike. I'd like to see what it is that you do.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah, post your stuff! I can't believe the talent people have and love seeing the work everyone does. It's so impressive!


----------



## Julie

I promised Kara some photos of crocheted afghans I have made:

The first one is called "bed of roses". It was started as a teenager as I was sure I was going to have it for when I got married.......lets just all laugh about that ok? ound: I finished it a few years ago.......(hangs head in shame) I have to say though in my own defense....I had it all done...just not sewn together.


----------



## Julie

one more of the bed of roses--and the other one is a "mile a minute" afghan I made was I was preggers with Lace. Those are interlocking circles.


----------



## Julie

This is another mile a minute I have made to stick away for a future grandbaby(no rush! ) It is a popcorn stitch.

Bluebird afghan same (future grandbaby)


----------



## Julie

A poodle afghan I made when I was pregnant with Robbie. Remember--I couldn't leave my house due to serious bleeding so I had to use what yarn I had or dependant on someone else to get me some. I had to have something to do!!!

Isn't it a shame that it is such a bright ugly yellow? This was a difficult afghan...and a darn shame it has such a ugly background. No owner....just a future grandkid I guess?

This last one is very special to me.....I was having a lot of trouble with this pregnancy (Robbie) and I was bed ridden but snuck upright enough to find this pattern. I had no idea that Robbie would end up spending 3 months in a hospital looking just like all the babies on the afghan. I was expected to lose the baby that would eventually be my 2lb.er Robbie man. Anyway--the hospital begged me for this afghan as they wanted to frame it and hang it in the nicu,my heart wanted to and I was flattered.....but I just couldn't give it away. In my head I had crocheted it feeling like I was bleeding to death and literally was told this baby was gonna die in utero..it was his and I now have it put away special for him.:kiss:


----------



## Mraymo

Those are beautiful Julie. I used to crocket. My Grandmother taught me how. I haven't done it in years. I really like the pattern of the green and white one. The one with all the babies is is precious. I didn't realize you had such a difficult pregnancy. Sounds like Robbie is a miracle baby. The yellow one looks like it has white havanese on it, it's so cute even if it is a little bright. How old are your kids?


----------



## danak

Julie those are awesome. I love the "mile a minute" one. I envy your talent!
Dana


----------



## pjewel

I love them Julie. I used to crochet and knit also. Strange thing is, I was cleaning stuff out in my house and came across a partially done baby outfit that I was crocheting years ago for . . . ? I don't remember, but I can't bring myself to throw it out. I'll have to finish it for some future baby.


----------



## Sheri

Julie, You do beautiful crocheting! The rings Mile a Minute is fascinating...I've stared at that for awhile. Your yellow blanket is very cheery, and I think it's great for a baby or toddler, (especially if I imagine that it is a little white Hav on it!) Robbie's quilt is precious and has such strong meaning to it. I'm glad you kept it for him, (and YOU.) How very precious a reminder that your son was hard fought for and you helped him to survive.

Wonderful blankets, and inspiring stories. 

(Although, the Bed of Roses.... uhem... how did your mom keep from laughing out loud at your plans for wedded bliss? Oh, I remember those teenaged fantasies... Ha!  )


----------



## Sheri

Wow, Pamela, I so admire people that can draw/paint people!


----------



## Lunastar

Wow those afgans are just gorgeous. You have some serious talent and skill there. I can crochet but not that well. Wow.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, you are amazing! I love "Robbie's" afghan and the mile a minute. That one looks like fun to do.


----------



## Julie

thank you for the nice compliments....you are all very kind.

I should clarify something....the green/wh one that has a popcorn stitch is a mile a minute baby afghan,but the interlocking rings of Lacy's baby afghan is a mile a minute afghan too. See--I have a pattern booklet of several different baby afghans all made in the mile a minute style. I have made them all and several of most of them. I love making those!

I have one more really cool one that if I can find it,I'll take a few photos of....it was one of the last ones I made.I used to crochet in the winter months before we started the forum quilts....so I haven't crocheted since we started them.I kinda miss it.


----------



## Lunastar

Ah but the quilts do so much good for these little babies.


----------



## marjrc

How beautiful, Julie! I really love the babies and the interlocking ring quilts. They all hold such meaning for you, as they should. I think that creating something , no matter what the medium, is an essential part of growing, of experiencing life. Thank you for sharing those!!


----------



## maryam187

Booooaaaaah, Julie! I'm speechless but not surprised, you are so very talented in many ways :clap2:


----------



## SMARTY

Wow Julie, I am so impressed with your talent and patience to do this detailed work. The story of Robbie and the blankets is so heartwarming.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:*Julie*:grouphug:
You are so talented!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Dawna said:


> I am SO impressed. I feel so talentless. hehe
> You guys are GREAT.
> Dawna


Amy says you design some beds and bedding, would love to see it, please?


----------



## pjewel

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Amy says you design some beds and bedding, would love to see it, please?


She does beautiful beds Flynn.


----------



## lfung5

Julie,
You are so talented. I love all the items you posted. I wish I could make stuff like that!


----------



## triona

*Quilt*

HI,

Here is a quilt I made for my son last summer. It is the first quilt I made by myself.

Triona


----------



## mintchip

triona said:


> HI,
> 
> Here is a quilt I made for my son last summer. It is the first quilt I made by myself.
> 
> Triona


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sheri

Triona, I like your colors and how they go together. How old is your son? The quilt fabric looks like it might be batik..? Hope he values the quilt! Did you machine quilt, hand quilt, or tie it?


----------



## triona

Thank you Sally.

Sheri, My son is 21 he is away at college. I made him a throw for his bed. Since it was my first I didn't want to tackle a full size quilt. He likes blues and orange. The fabrics are mostly batik. I did it all by machine. It took about a week. Since the border has koi I quilted it in a freehand wave pattern.

He loves it. In fact he took it with him when he went to visit his sister in Boston and she took the picture and sent it to me.


----------



## krandall

I do a lot of photography:


----------



## triona

Fabulous Karen


----------



## Lunastar

Wow that quilt is gorgeous. Those photos are just stunning. I work with glass and ceramics. Although have not been out in the studio much this year at all. I also do a lot of 3d graphics.


----------



## krandall

I also do what Tony Sweet (my favorite contemporary photographer) calls "photographics". These are artistic photographs using techniques done in-camera... not through Photoshop:


----------



## Lunastar

Those are awesome! I would love to learn that. Is there a site that explains?


----------



## krandall

I also do graphics that start with photographs that I've taken and then I play with them further:


----------



## Sheri

Beautiful camera work, ladies!!


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> Those are awesome! I would love to learn that. Is there a site that explains?


Tony talks about a lot of his techniques on his web site and in his books:

http://www.tonysweet.com/

For the 4 photos above,

#1 - Move camera upwards while pressing the shutter (slow shutter speed, may need a neutral density filter if it's bright out) This is hand-held.

#2 - Zoom the lens while shooting. (make sure camera is on a tripod)

#3 Multiple exposures, hand-held so they are slightly out of register with each other.

#4 - This is a straight shot of a reflection. Find water that is in the shade and foliage in the sun.


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> I also do a lot of 3d graphics.


These are cool! Do you start with photos? And if so are they stock or do you take them yourself? Or do you draw these from scratch?


----------



## Lunastar

Wow those are beautiful. Are you using PS or some other program? I have just recently purchase PS CS3. So much to learn. I've been using PSP for years.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wow! You're all amazing. I got nuthin! :biggrin1:

I have 3 teenagers and 3 puppies so I make a delicious vodka tonic and if anyone needs a pound cake, I'm your girl!


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> This is another mile a minute I have made to stick away for a future grandbaby(no rush! ) It is a popcorn stitch.
> 
> Bluebird afghan same (future grandbaby)


Julie!!!! I"ll be your 'grandbaby'.......****WAHHHHHHH******

gorgeous! I am so in love with the circle quilt one and the poodle one, too. Amazing, your talent just never ceases to amaze me, I can aspire. I wish I knew how to make those! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Thumper

krandall said:


> Tony talks about a lot of his techniques on his web site and in his books:
> 
> http://www.tonysweet.com/
> 
> For the 4 photos above,
> 
> #1 - Move camera upwards while pressing the shutter (slow shutter speed, may need a neutral density filter if it's bright out) This is hand-held.
> 
> #2 - Zoom the lens while shooting. (make sure camera is on a tripod)
> 
> #3 Multiple exposures, hand-held so they are slightly out of register with each other.
> 
> #4 - This is a straight shot of a reflection. Find water that is in the shade and foliage in the sun.


Those are amazing pictures! I am so in awe  I'll have to check out that website. I Know I am getting a canon zoom lens for Christmas, so I am looking forward to some new pictures and will have to go check out that site!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

triona said:


> HI,
> 
> Here is a quilt I made for my son last summer. It is the first quilt I made by myself.
> 
> Triona


How very beautiful, are you doing another? Seems you have some great talent here.


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> Wow those are beautiful. Are you using PS or some other program? I have just recently purchase PS CS3. So much to learn. I've been using PSP for years.


I use PS CS4 for the most part, though I also use Painter 11 and Photomatix from time to time. Yes, PS has a LONG learning curve (and just when you think you're pretty comfortable with it, they come out with an upgrade and you have to learn again!<g>


----------



## krandall

Thumperlove said:


> Those are amazing pictures! I am so in awe  I'll have to check out that website. I Know I am getting a canon zoom lens for Christmas, so I am looking forward to some new pictures and will have to go check out that site!


I'm getting a new lens for Christmas too. After working with 2.8 IS long and wide angle lenses, I've been disappointed with my slower mid-range zoom. So I'm getting a 2.8 lens to replace that one too! Then my only remaining slow lens will be my 1:1 100mm macro... maybe next year!<g>


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> Wow! You're all amazing. I got nuthin! :biggrin1:
> 
> I have 3 teenagers and 3 puppies so I make a delicious vodka tonic and if anyone needs a pound cake, I'm your girl!


LOL! I'm sure you saw my train wreck...I am pretty good at alcoholic concoctions too, though, so at least I have that.

I'm very impressed with all of you. Julie, those afghans are awesome! How long does it take to finish one? My problem is that I have no patience...I remember doing cross stitch when I was younger, and then just ditching it because I got sick of having to do one color for so long.


----------



## pjewel

Those are all incredible. I have the urge to play more with my camera but like so much else in my life it always winds up on the back burner.

The other day while cleaning out some stuff I came upon another of the sweatshirts I used to paint, so here it is.


----------



## Lunastar

krandall said:


> Tony talks about a lot of his techniques on his web site and in his books:
> 
> http://www.tonysweet.com/
> 
> For the 4 photos above,
> 
> #1 - Move camera upwards while pressing the shutter (slow shutter speed, may need a neutral density filter if it's bright out) This is hand-held.
> 
> #2 - Zoom the lens while shooting. (make sure camera is on a tripod)
> 
> #3 Multiple exposures, hand-held so they are slightly out of register with each other.
> 
> #4 - This is a straight shot of a reflection. Find water that is in the shade and foliage in the sun.


Oh Thank you. I'm going to have to take my camera out to play soon. LOL I'm checking his website and will probably order a book or two. I have a little book addiction. hahah


----------



## Lunastar

Scooter's Family said:


> Wow! You're all amazing. I got nuthin! :biggrin1:
> 
> I have 3 teenagers and 3 puppies so I make a delicious vodka tonic and if anyone needs a pound cake, I'm your girl!


Never underestimate the talent so of a good bartender. Some days the perfect vodka tonic is all you need. LOL With 3 teens you have no time for anything else Ann. Wait until they are in college. hahah


----------



## Lunastar

krandall said:


> These are cool! Do you start with photos? And if so are they stock or do you take them yourself? Or do you draw these from scratch?


A bit of all of the above. I also use some fabulous 3d progams, poser, vue, I do some work in Photoshop and some in paint shop pro and even occassionally painter. I hope to be teaching myself Maya after the holidays. 
When I use photos they are usually my own or a friends that I use with permission. I just never think to go look for the stock photos.

I haven't even scratched the surface of CS3 and already CS4 is out. hahaha


----------



## Lunastar

krandall said:


> I'm getting a new lens for Christmas too. After working with 2.8 IS long and wide angle lenses, I've been disappointed with my slower mid-range zoom. So I'm getting a 2.8 lens to replace that one too! Then my only remaining slow lens will be my 1:1 100mm macro... maybe next year!<g>


A macro is next on my lens list. LOL


----------



## Lunastar

pjewel said:


> Those are all incredible. I have the urge to play more with my camera but like so much else in my life it always winds up on the back burner.
> 
> The other day while cleaning out some stuff I came upon another of the sweatshirts I used to paint, so here it is.


Oh that is awesome. I would love one of those. Such awesome talent here.


----------



## Sheri

Ann, I've seen some of your daily menus, and you are an incredible cook!


----------



## Julie

Mraymo said:


> I didn't realize you had such a difficult pregnancy. Sounds like Robbie is a miracle baby. The yellow one looks like it has white havanese on it, it's so cute even if it is a little bright. How old are your kids?


I had 2 perfectly normal pregnancies with my oldest 2. My oldest son is now 21 and my daughter will be 18 very soon(Jan.2). Robbie was an unexpected pregnancy later on. Lacy was 9 when Robbie came along.(I hadn't planned on having anymore children) but God decided otherwise. I was soon to be 37 yrs.old too! They ran all kinds of tests and he was supposed to have a rare chromosone disorder. While wrestling with "the moral issues" of terminating a pregnancy right after my Dad passed away (Dad in late March and this was Aug) I had a hellava time. Low to almost no amnotic fluid,the chromosone dilemma,and all that....then the bleeding. OMG...I honestly had the pregnancy from hell. I was seeing a doctor every week..one local one week and a specialist the next 2 hrs.away. Robbie was supposed to actually die in utero..I was sent home to wait.No doctor had any hope of him surviving.I monitored movement every hour. I made it to 29 weeks and they took him by emergency c section.He was 2lbs.9 oz. and later dropped to 2lbs.3 oz. but his apgar scores were 9 and 9! The doctor's and all the testing that is supposed to be 90+% accurate were wrong! His chromosones were all "in order" and he was a normal baby just very very small.His entire hand spread out fit in a quarter! It was a long 3 months till he was able to come home (on oxygen and a monitor)....about the age of 6-7 we discovered he was autistic. Robbie is soon to be 9 yrs. old (in Feb.) . Robbie is a miracle.....absolutely no question in our minds.


----------



## Sheri

Wow! What a story of courage and endurance--that will continue on, I'm sure. Thank you for sharing. Wow.


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> Oh Thank you. I'm going to have to take my camera out to play soon. LOL I'm checking his website and will probably order a book or two. I have a little book addiction. hahah


If you ever have a chance to hear him speak, don't miss it. He's not only incredibly talented and a font of knowledge, but just the nicest, most "regular guy" about sharing what he knows. I'd LOVE to do one of his full workshops, but like most photo workshops, they're pretty expensive. This year I spent my money on the furry little guy keeping my feet warm at the moment.<g>


----------



## Julie

Dawna does make gorgeous wrought iron beds---she should post some photos here:boink:

Triona--beautiful quilt!I bet your son just loves it! I love the fabric and color choices you made too! You really should join us in the future on our forum quilt! We would love,love,love to have you aboard!

Karen-Your photography is simply stunning! I love the photos you posted.

Luna-You make very cool graphic things! I am always amazed at what people can do these days with photography and photoshop/graphics/etc.

Ann-You are a fabulous cook and that is an art form in and of itself! You are selling yourself short! That is a gift! I'd love to eat at your house everyday!:hungry:

Kim--mixing drinks is also an art form!I couldn't do that at all and would have no idea where to even begin!!!! If it isn't made to come right out of the bottle and drink you'd be in trouble at my house!ound:Besides that--we have you on board this year with a quilt block so you just may find a new "niche". By the way--you mentioned cross stitch and getting bored with it.....I'm the same way...so I have several projects going at once because when I get bored with one,I can pick up something else and it seems not so "boring".

Geri--that sweatshirt is totally awesome!!!! I love it! You should put a turtleneck on underneath and wear that girl! It's cute!:thumb:


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> A macro is next on my lens list. LOL


The macro I have isn't bad... here are a few of the shots I've taken with it. (the blue and orange fish is about 3/4" long) But I'd like the increased DOF I could get with a faster lens:


----------



## pjewel

Wow! Now you're going to force me to cultivate my next addiction. Those macro photos are spectacular.


----------



## krandall

Julie said:


> Robbie is a miracle.....absolutely no question in our minds.


Hi Julie, I couldn't even respond to your post about your Robbie last night when I first read it... It just made me too emotional. I also have a Robbie who was "the pregnancy from Hell". I was 36 when he was born, although, unlike you, he was my first... a 10 year project and my 4th pregnancy. We had basically given up hope of having one of our own and started the adoption process. Of course, I immediately got pregnant. By 16 weeks I'd started bleeding and was in and out of the hospital and on total bed rest with pre-term labor for the rest of the pregnancy. His birth didn't go any better than the pregnancy did, but I'll spare everyone the details. He also had terrible asthma which landed him in the hospital every time he got a cold from birth through about 8 years old.

Also, like your Robbie, we started noticing that things weren't quite right fairly early on. He was in Special Education from kindergarten on, and we later got a dx of Non-verbal Learning Disorder. Getting the services he needed was tough... he needed OT, PT, speech & language and lots of work on pragmatics. (everything I learned advocating for his needs lead me to my current career as an educational advocate)

The good news is that with all the work we did to make sure he got what he needed added to his own strong will and determination (I used to regularly remind school staff that there was a reason that the words "perseverative" and "perseverance" have the same root!!!<g>) he is 19 year old and doing great now. He just finished his first semester at U Mass and I no longer worry about his future. We're very proud of him, and like you, feel that he is our "miracle child" as well.


----------



## krandall

pjewel said:


> Wow! Now you're going to force me to cultivate my next addiction. Those macro photos are spectacular.


Thanks! It is fun!


----------



## triona

*quilt time*



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> How very beautiful, are you doing another? Seems you have some great talent here.


Hi Flynn,
Thanks for the kind words. I planned a larger quilt as soon as I finished the first one. I bought the fabrics, cut them out... Then in mid August I went back to work and the project has been sitting in my closet ever since. I think I may be a vacation only quilter. 
Now that both my kids are away from home, I am thinking of converting one room to a sewing room so that if I have a spare half hour I can pickup where I left off. 
Triona
p.s. I hope I got your name right


----------



## Julie

Oh Karen---:faint: Those pictures are stunning! OMG-They are breathtaking!

What a wonderful story and inspiration to me personally regarding your son. I can only pray that my Robbie has as good of an outcome as your Robbie. Being so close to my Dad's death and the strange dates (Pregnant very close to Dad's birthday,find out on my birthday,and my Dad was always -as he said--a day late and a dollar short--it was no surprise to me that Robbie was born a day late of Valentine's Day (Feb.15). He was named after my Dad --Robert.We have always called him Robbie. All the time in the NICU I had a picture of his watchful angel on the isolete.....Dad. Unfortunately autism is so wide spread now that we are not sure what his outcome will be and worry alot as autism varies so much. He has a memory that most people would love to have,and a strong appreciation of music and things with lights. He wears bi-focal glasses and has a strange gait(kinda reminds people of a stroke victim-left eye lazy,left hand with a lot of tone,and tip toe on left leg/foot). He really has never made a friend at school,but does have a harem of little girls that simply adore him. He has a full time associate and is in a special education classroom,though they try to intergrate him what they can into a regular classroom. Life is a challenge for us all....and this one has been my greatest. There are days you think I can't put up with another minute and minutes when he gets too close to your face and peeks out from behind those bi-focals to ask you something that makes you love him even more! 

Back to fun----I'd love to see more of your beautiful pictures!


----------



## Julie

triona said:


> Hi Flynn,
> Thanks for the kind words. I planned a larger quilt as soon as I finished the first one. I bought the fabrics, cut them out... Then in mid August I went back to work and the project has been sitting in my closet ever since. I think I may be a vacation only quilter.
> Now that both my kids are away from home, I am thinking of converting one room to a sewing room so that if I have a spare half hour I can pickup where I left off.
> Triona
> p.s. I hope I got your name right


Oh you would love a sewing room! You should do that! You'd be amazed at the time you can squueze in here and there--go for it!:thumb:


----------



## krandall

Hi Julie,

I work with many families of children with autism, and as I'm sure you know, the outcome can vary tremendously. However we do know now that children that get the most intensive services as young as possible have the best chance. I've got one client whose child was completely non-verbal at 5, and now, at 12, you'd think he was an Aspergers kid rather than full-blown autism.

My Robbie was always able to be in inclusion classrooms as long there was either an aide or a SPED teacher in the class along with the classroom teacher. While his visual acuity is normal, NLD affects visual perception/processing which has caused some scary problems over time. (teaching him to drive was hair-raising!!!) His gross motor skills weren't good either... the only time he tried a team sport was one year in middle school, when he wanted to try basketball. It was painful to watch. We called it "tackle basketball". He was on the floor all the time, either tripping or being tripped by another player. I don't think he touched the basketball during a game the entire season. Finally he figured out that it was really fun to sit on the sidelines and be the score keeper. Everyone was happier.<g>

It's interesting to hear your comment about your Robbie and the little girls. My Robbie didn't have many friends through middle school either, though he really wanted to. He had the same 3 friends all the way from pre-school through mid-high school... another NLD kid, and two other kids who were nice boys but didn't fit the typical social mold.

As luck would have it, he chose to go to a regional agricultural HS that is about 70% girls. All of a sudden, he was popular!!! In fact, we had to have regular talks with staff to make sure that he wasn't being taken advantage of by the girls.<g> During his Jr and Sr year in HS, he FINALLY made several boy buddies. The nice thing is that several of these ended up in the same college program he's in, so it has been a nice social transition to college. He's rooming with one of them, and another helps him out with confusing things like on-line course selections and getting requests for test accommodations (he gets extra time) in on time to the disabilities office.

Believe me, I know how wearing it can be raising kids with special needs. (I have two, my other son also has disabilities and now attends a private special ed HS) But as you said, there are very special moments along the way too. Robbie is as lucky to have you as a mom as you are to have him as a son.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

triona said:


> Hi Flynn,
> Thanks for the kind words. I planned a larger quilt as soon as I finished the first one. I bought the fabrics, cut them out... Then in mid August I went back to work and the project has been sitting in my closet ever since. I think I may be a vacation only quilter.
> Now that both my kids are away from home, I am thinking of converting one room to a sewing room so that if I have a spare half hour I can pickup where I left off.
> Triona
> p.s. I hope I got your name right


yes, you did, and do try and convert that room into a sewing room, just think how often you can walk in work a few minutes, then walk out and close the door. With your talent it is a shame to use it only during vacation!! Let me hear from you, once you make your decision...Good Luck!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Some one on here makes beautiful beds and bedding, can anyone tell me who and where I can see it? thanks...Flynn


----------



## lcy_pt

Hi Flynn,

I think you mean Dawna. You can find her contact info. under the members list. I had to really search for these pictures....from about two years ago....Dawna....are you still making these wonderful creations?????

View attachment 27056


View attachment 27057


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

lcy_pt said:


> Hi Flynn,
> 
> I think you mean Dawna. You can find her contact info. under the members list. I had to really search for these pictures....from about two years ago....Dawna....are you still making these wonderful creations?????
> 
> View attachment 27056
> 
> 
> View attachment 27057


How wonderful, I do want to thank you for going to all the trouble to find these, I will check her out in the members section. I appreciate all your help, and yes, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lunastar

pjewel said:


> Wow! Now you're going to force me to cultivate my next addiction. Those macro photos are spectacular.


I have to agree. I will have to light a fire under hubby to get me that macro lens! Wow


----------



## Lunastar

Julie said:


> Oh Karen---:faint: Those pictures are stunning! OMG-They are breathtaking!
> 
> What a wonderful story and inspiration to me personally regarding your son. I can only pray that my Robbie has as good of an outcome as your Robbie. Being so close to my Dad's death and the strange dates (Pregnant very close to Dad's birthday,find out on my birthday,and my Dad was always -as he said--a day late and a dollar short--it was no surprise to me that Robbie was born a day late of Valentine's Day (Feb.15). He was named after my Dad --Robert.We have always called him Robbie. All the time in the NICU I had a picture of his watchful angel on the isolete.....Dad. Unfortunately autism is so wide spread now that we are not sure what his outcome will be and worry alot as autism varies so much. He has a memory that most people would love to have,and a strong appreciation of music and things with lights. He wears bi-focal glasses and has a strange gait(kinda reminds people of a stroke victim-left eye lazy,left hand with a lot of tone,and tip toe on left leg/foot). He really has never made a friend at school,but does have a harem of little girls that simply adore him. He has a full time associate and is in a special education classroom,though they try to intergrate him what they can into a regular classroom. Life is a challenge for us all....and this one has been my greatest. There are days you think I can't put up with another minute and minutes when he gets too close to your face and peeks out from behind those bi-focals to ask you something that makes you love him even more!
> 
> Back to fun----I'd love to see more of your beautiful pictures!


Julie and Karen, you both have been though so much to get your little miracles. My first pregnancy was also from hell. I however was very lucky, I managed to get to full term with my son. He was hyperactive with some attention disorder and mildly dyslexic. I refused to put him on ritlan and my pediatric doctor agreed. We used sudafed when it was necessary to use something. Usually just around the holidays and special occasions. It was quite a lesson each year teaching the teachers how to deal with him and others like him. You two really should be proud of yourselves and your boys.


----------



## marjrc

Whoa, such amazing talent here!!! Karen, your photography is STUNNING! I'm in awe at those beautiful pictures. The ones with the special in-camera effect are so creative! 

Love your graphics, Luna! How nice to see such a variety of talent when it comes to photography and computer graphics. I used to make signature tags for many forums on Delphi forums. Did that for 2 years, then realized the addiction HAD to stop! lol I then got 'addicted' to scrapbooking and card-making, but haven't done too much of that in the past year. There are amazing things one can make with computer graphic programs now! 

You can see some pictures of pastel paintings I did, in the first few posts/pages of this thread. There are SO many pictures posted from members to look at, i could sit all day and browse through here! Very nice. 

Triona, I LOVE your quilt!!! Omg, and that's your FIRST one? Holy cow, girl, it's awesome!! I love the wave stitching you used throughout. Simply beautiful work! 

Geri, that shirt is SO cool!! I love the Daffy you painted on there. Really neat!

How inspirational to see your artwork and to read your stories about heartaches and challenges faced and conquered. Very moving! Thank you for sharing, ladies.


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> Julie and Karen, you both have been though so much to get your little miracles. My first pregnancy was also from hell. I however was very lucky, I managed to get to full term with my son. He was hyperactive with some attention disorder and mildly dyslexic. I refused to put him on ritlan and my pediatric doctor agreed. We used sudafed when it was necessary to use something. Usually just around the holidays and special occasions. It was quite a lesson each year teaching the teachers how to deal with him and others like him. You two really should be proud of yourselves and your boys.


Thanks, Luna! I consider raising my boys as my most important "creative" endeavor!<g>


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> You can see some pictures of pastel paintings I did, in the first few posts/pages of this thread. There are SO many pictures posted from members to look at, i could sit all day and browse through here! Very nice. )


Hi Marj, I loved seeing your pastels. You can also do this sort of technique using a photo you've taken and Photoshop (plus some plug-ins) I always finish off with hand work done with my Wacom tablet:


----------



## pjewel

You're killing me. I can't afford to run out and get all the stuff to start my soon to be latest addiction. Wow!!!


----------



## krandall

pjewel said:


> You're killing me. I can't afford to run out and get all the stuff to start my soon to be latest addiction. Wow!!!


Ha! And it's stuff you can do with a puppy at your feet! (well, at least some of the time!)<g>


----------



## Lunastar

Or on your lap. LOL I too love my wacom! 

Marj, I started all this making sig tags. Funny how one addiction grows right into another. Your pastels are fabulous. There is so much talent here. 

Geri check ebay. I got a great deal on Photoshop CS3 there. You just have be willing to find an auction that ends about 3am and stay up to watch it. hahaha Paint Shop Pro is not too expensive. That is the program that began my addictions.


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> Or on your lap. LOL I too love my wacom!
> 
> Marj, I started all this making sig tags. Funny how one addiction grows right into another. Your pastels are fabulous. There is so much talent here.
> 
> Geri check ebay. I got a great deal on Photoshop CS3 there. You just have be willing to find an auction that ends about 3am and stay up to watch it. hahaha Paint Shop Pro is not too expensive. That is the program that began my addictions.


Photoshop Elements is only around $100, has more than enough for most people beginning with image software and has a much easier learning curve. The only big thing missing is masks, but you can even work around that if you want to. And quite honestly, I teach a beginners Photoshop class, and it's really hard talking people into working with layers, let alone masks!<g>

Another GREAT and often overlooked piece of software is Picture Window. This was written by the guy who wrote Lotus 123 way back in the dark ages. He wrote it because he wanted an imaging program with a lot of utility that wasn't such a memory hog as PS. You can keep the entire program on a thumb drive and use it on any computer you happen to be near. It, too, is only around $100.

Last, if you do want to spring for PSCS you can get it MUCH cheaper if you have a child who is a HS or college student and can get it through them. (and CS4 has a LOT of great improvements over CS3... CS2 and CS3 are very similar) Most colleges have it in stock in their book store, but you can also order lots of software form Academic Superstore online. You need a copy of the student ID and a report card to prove that you actually have a student. That's how I got Lightroom... I wasn't sure enough that I'd like it that I was willing to pay full price, but once Robbie was at U Mass, I picked up a copy cheap at the book store on Parents Weekend. I'm glad I DIDN'T pay full price... I'm still not sold on it.

Oh, and for people who DON'T use a Wacom tablet yet, the Bamboos are cheap (also under $100 for the smallest model) and do an awesome job. I have an Intuos tablet on my desktop, but I use the Bamboo with my laptop for traveling.


----------



## pjewel

Lunastar said:


> Or on your lap. LOL I too love my wacom!
> 
> Marj, I started all this making sig tags. Funny how one addiction grows right into another. Your pastels are fabulous. There is so much talent here.
> 
> Geri check ebay. I got a great deal on Photoshop CS3 there. You just have be willing to find an auction that ends about 3am and stay up to watch it. hahaha Paint Shop Pro is not too expensive. That is the program that began my addictions.


I have Photoshop Elements 6. That's not the problem. It's the lenses, and now I also want the Leica D-Lux 4 camera. http://www.stevehuffphotos.com/Steve_Huff_Photos/LEICA_D-LUX_4_REVIEW_AND_SAMPLES.html


----------



## Lunastar

pjewel said:


> I have Photoshop Elements 6. That's not the problem. It's the lenses, and now I also want the Leica D-Lux 4 camera. http://www.stevehuffphotos.com/Steve_Huff_Photos/LEICA_D-LUX_4_REVIEW_AND_SAMPLES.html


Well shoot I want one of those cameras too. LOL So many toys so little time.


----------



## pjewel

Lunastar said:


> Well shoot I want one of those cameras too. LOL So many toys so little time.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Revival of Hav Owners as Artists Thread*

I am an artist who hasn't done too much of my own work lately...but having a dog requiring expensive surgery has me once again inventing processes and creativity producing to help finance Dixie's care.

I am a mixed media artist. I paint on silk, do healing mandalas on black paper, photography and mixed media collages, acrylic and oil paint, and thanks to Julie I now know how to applique and quilt a bit.

I have done a couple of acrylic paintings that are headed off to Nationals for the HRI fundraising, so if you go there you could win one. The newer series are antiqued photo mixed media collages on canvas that I am making custom for your pet(s) in exchange for a donation for Dixie's Cruciate Ligament/Luxating Patella Surgery. Contact me PM if you are interested in having one of your own.

If you want to see some of my older art, need to get that updated seriously:
www.artawakening.com/lindala


----------



## katkoota

I draw puppy cartoons. Bellow are a couple of my KatkootaToonz 

Crystal as a KatkootaToonz








Crystal live  









Snowy as a KatkootaToonz








Snowy Live ^_^


----------



## katkoota

this was my very first colored puppy (all puppies I drew were maltese at first)

Precious little Ruby Tuesday <3
















but drawing more and more colored ones, gave me the practice


----------



## Pattie

*I make jewelry ...*

and also paint. Here are some photos of my jewelry.


----------



## krandall

GORGEOUS, Pattie!!!


----------



## Kathie

Wow! We have some talented people in this group!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie said:


> Wow! We have some talented people in this group!


No kidding!! And such varied talents! Maybe one is supposed to be talented to have a Hav (or Maltese), and I missed the memo. 

Totally off-topic: something else just jumped out at me - the original picture that Katkoota used for her cartoon of Ruby Tuesday - our puppy has THAT look! The look that screams TROUBLE! The stories that Geri has told on her and the signs I am seeing for myself at home - I think I am going to pack him and his suitcase/bag up and head for the breeder asap. Just kidding....sorta....oh dear, oh dear.....:biggrin1:

:focus:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Love the cartoons*

How wonderfully you have captured the joy of havanese. Incredible!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Stunning jewelry*

The details are exquisite! Wow.

Now folks who think they aren't artists have to read the Artist's Way by Julia Cameron. Somewhere along the way someone told us we aren't creative...which is not true.

As an art therapist, over the years I have heard some stories. Each one of us was given talents...and they are gifts to be shared. Start out simple...but check out that book!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Pattie...you must have really good eyesight*

Again, the details are amazing...so intricate. My guess is you see really well! When do you have the time to do these...I'm impressed!


----------



## Lunastar

RikiDaisyDixie said:


> I am an artist who hasn't done too much of my own work lately...but having a dog requiring expensive surgery has me once again inventing processes and creativity producing to help finance Dixie's care.
> 
> I am a mixed media artist. I paint on silk, do healing mandalas on black paper, photography and mixed media collages, acrylic and oil paint, and thanks to Julie I now know how to applique and quilt a bit.
> 
> I have done a couple of acrylic paintings that are headed off to Nationals for the HRI fundraising, so if you go there you could win one. The newer series are antiqued photo mixed media collages on canvas that I am making custom for your pet(s) in exchange for a donation for Dixie's Cruciate Ligament/Luxating Patella Surgery. Contact me PM if you are interested in having one of your own.
> 
> If you want to see some of my older art, need to get that updated seriously:
> www.artawakening.com/lindala


Linda those are just stunning. I would love see some of your healing mandalas. I am in the process of finding a space for a healing center here in Florida.

Beth and the girls.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*These are some...*

http://www.artawakening.com/lindala/gallery.html


----------



## krandall

Those are really beautiful, Linda!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

Why thank you!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*here are a few more...*

http://www.artawakening.com/lindala/healing.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*a few more random things...*

These are a couple of different creative pursuits I have...acrylic painting, silk painting, altered photography of nature, and of course dog art!

The first one is my quilt square I did this year for the Quilt. it is of Dixie in her honor as we had just adopted her. The second one is a large acrylic painting, it is about five feet high. I love the underpainting where the drips happen layering and then I put the golden swirls all over...sort of like my life! The photograph was a surprise, I was at the marsh and happened upon a bunch of crows who flew up and away and scared me. I colorized the photograph to make it even more eerie. The last one is a silk painting I did for our HRI Auction last year.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jplatthy

Why can't I see Marj's photos...any ideas?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I noticed that too*

I think a lot of people deleted some of their photos some time back. I wanted to see her paintings too. Marj, repost your photos!

I'm glad this list is getting restarted again, I want to see what everyone creates!


----------



## Lunastar

Wow Linda I went through your whole gallery! You have amazing talent. I love those mandala's. Once I get space I would love to order one for the sacred area or one of the healing rooms. 

Beth


----------



## Kathie

Those are beautiful, Geri! I feel like a real dud with no talent in art whatsoever! But, I do enjoy looking at everyone else's creations.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I like both Geri!


----------



## krandall

Absolutely gorgeous, geri! I'd change out the background behind Miss Ruby though... I like the simpler background behind the other two. You might even just be able to clone more carpet in behind her.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Great subject and you are doing well Geir!!


----------



## Thumper

I loves that picture!! Practice on my girl, anytime


----------



## dodrop82

You people are really tickin' me off! Try as I may, I truly suck at this...And I'm actually a rather artsy-fartsy person. Back in High School, my teacher always called me Rembrandt! But then again all the paints (water color, oil, etc.) were not my forte. I was better with charcoal, chalks, pastels...things I would blend and work with with my fingers....Beautiful work, Geri!


----------



## krandall

dodrop82 said:


> You people are really tickin' me off! Try as I may, I truly suck at this...And I'm actually a rather artsy-fartsy person. Back in High School, my teacher always called me Rembrandt! But then again all the paints (water color, oil, etc.) were not my forte. I was better with charcoal, chalks, pastels...things I would blend and work with with my fingers....Beautiful work, Geri!


Ahhh, but in Photoshop there is even a finger paint mode!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

I posted last night I must not have pressed the button:frusty: 
I love all the Photo painting ! It is a lot of fun. 
Karen I'm having troubles with some pictures if they come in my paint section too small is that because the pixels aren't large enough and is that on the camera setting? Like when Heather wanted the pictures to be better quality for the calender. And if so what should the setting be to have a good size picture? I hope you understand what I talking about.
Here is a painting I did a while back I hadn't painted in years


----------



## Suzi

I forgot to add it


----------



## Suzi

dodrop82 said:


> You people are really tickin' me off! Try as I may, I truly suck at this...And I'm actually a rather artsy-fartsy person. Back in High School, my teacher always called me Rembrandt! But then again all the paints (water color, oil, etc.) were not my forte. I was better with charcoal, chalks, pastels...things I would blend and work with with my fingers....Beautiful work, Geri!


 Just show us what you did Ive been waiting op2:


----------



## pjewel

dodrop82 said:


> You people are really tickin' me off! Try as I may, I truly suck at this...And I'm actually a rather artsy-fartsy person. Back in High School, my teacher always called me Rembrandt! But then again all the paints (water color, oil, etc.) were not my forte. I was better with charcoal, chalks, pastels...things I would blend and work with with my fingers....Beautiful work, Geri!


I developed an interest in art very early in life, drawing cartoons, then people, then I worked in watercolor (which I didn't particular like), then oil and acrylics. It's been a very long time since I've picked up a brush (except for fabric painting and walls. ound:

Working on art virtually is a whole other thing. I feel like I'm painting by finger now and it's really strange. At the same time, it's an interesting process. I would love to get proficient at it . . . if I can.


----------



## pjewel

Kathie said:


> Those are beautiful, Geri! I feel like a real dud with no talent in art whatsoever! But, I do enjoy looking at everyone else's creations.


Kathie, we all have different talents. For me, I've been involved with art in all its forms for many, many years. I write, I decorate, I have great interest in but limited talent for photography and I have painted in many different media over the years. I also do a lot of graphics. I create logos and banners and the like for the web. This is just my bent. There are so many things other people can do that I have absolutely no talent for.


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> I posted last night I must not have pressed the button:frusty:
> I love all the Photo painting ! It is a lot of fun.
> Karen I'm having troubles with some pictures if they come in my paint section too small is that because the pixels aren't large enough and is that on the camera setting? Like when Heather wanted the pictures to be better quality for the calender. And if so what should the setting be to have a good size picture? I hope you understand what I talking about.
> Here is a painting I did a while back I hadn't painted in years


You don't want bigger pixels, you want MORE pixels. Good screen resolution is 1400x1050. That's PROBABLY large enough for what you want (will print as a photo decently at 4x6") since you will be modifying the photo quite a bit. If you're grabbing them off this site, the problem is that the photos can't be much larger than 800x800, which is VERY small.

For a good quality 8x10 PHOTO, you need a resolution of at least 2500x2000 pixels. For your artwork, you'd need less than this, because you are simplifying the image with your painting.


----------



## dodrop82

Ok, then I think photoshop is for me! And NO Suzi! I will not post the crap I've been turning out...just wait til I get my photoshop, and start fingerpainting! And I think I could do that cartooning that Kat does too...gonna give that a try real soon...HaHaHa! Wish me luck....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*a few more art portraits*

These are two new ones that I did for folks who donated to Dixie's surgery...sure gets me motivated...and she is doing well, although today without the cast, she realizes that she needs to take it easy for a while!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Really nice work. I am happy she is doing well..


----------

